# Sarah the Expanding Cheerleader - by Cylon Bob (~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~MWG )



## Cylon_bob

_~BBW, Imagery, Eating, ~MWG _- a growing girl's own desires conflicts with other's expectations

*Sarah the Expanding Cheerleader
by Cylon_Bob (aka elsewhere as Bob123456787998)*​
*Part One*

Sarah was nervous. Tonight, she would be presented to the public as head cheerleader at her high school. This feeling was new to her. Not once in her eighteen years had Sarah been truly nervous. For the last four years, she had been a cheerleader, and gone through this same ceremony without a second thought, but this year was different. She was different.

Sarah had spent the summer at a camp preparing her for her next year at college. This was a full-summer course, so she had to skip out on cheerleading camp, but she thought that, in the end, this would help her a lot more than cheerleading. 

At the end of it all, she had taken a few college level courses, stayed in a dorm, and most importantly, eaten at the dining hall. More specifically, she had OVEReaten at the dining hall. The camp was supposed to simulate a semester in college, and it did it well. Right down to the Freshman Fifteen. 

Sarah knew she'd picked up some weight, but hadn't had any problems with clothes so she wasn't too worried about it. But she'd been sized for her cheerleading uniform before the summer. Before her gain. And now she had to fit into it. 

She pulled it out of her closet and laid it on the bed, looking at it apprehensively. She settled in for a fight, then grabbed for her top. She knew she was bottom heavy, so she decided to go with the easier part first. She pulled her head through, but then the trouble began. Her boobs had gone up to a C cup, and clearly, this uniform was designed for a B. She pulled and pulled and pulled on the top and finally it gave in. Her boobs were packed together tightly, and were bulging out of the V-neck, but DAMMIT SHE WAS WEARING IT! 

_Now_, she thought, _the skirt. _

Of couirse Sarah's butt had always been, shall we say, LARGER than average, but now. . . 

She sat down and began putting it on. The struggle began about midthigh. Slowly, inch by inch, she forced the skirt up, but with one final pull, she got it up. She sucked in her newly earned stomach and buttoned it and turned to look at inspect just how much damage she had done over the summer. 

She was sweaty and out of breath from her clothing issues, but that didn't hold her attention very long. She stood in horror at her reflection. Her uniform was clearly having problems keeping her contained. It was supposed to show off the midsection, yes, but now was shorter than ever before, putting every pound her stomach had gained out on display. But that was only the beginning. 

A little south of that, her ass was testing the limits of the material. Her enlarged thighs looked huge to her. She could even see her some cellulite starting to form. Not too much, thank goodness, but it was there. At her waistband, her stomach was oozing out over the top. She tested something and found that she could could still do her routine in it, but just barely. Her rhythm was thrown off by the extra weight and she could feel the extra pounds bouncing all around.

Sarah started to wonder just how bad the damage was, so she pulled out her mother's scale to see just how much she had gained. The last time she'd been weighed, she'd been right around 120 lb. she thought, but now she had no clue. Judging by her appearance, she knew it was a good bit higher. 

She stood in front of the scale for a few minutes working up the courage to actually find out. She took a deep breath and stepped onto the scale. 132 lb. She jumped off in horror. Twelve whole pounds over the summer? And now she had to face the entire school in an outfit that was revealing BEFORE the gain?! 

She fell backwards onto the bed while she tried to process this. She unbuttoned the skirt so she would have a bit more room to breath, knowing just how much trouble it would be to rebutton it. 

_Okay, _she thought, _So I've gained a little weight. _

_No_, she corrected herself, _I've gained a lot of weight. _

And now she was going to go up on stage with a group of girls who would make it obvious to everyone exactly how much she'd gained. Hadn't she had nightmares like this before? Tonight, Sarah would be cheering with the rest of the squad, yes. But there was more. As head cheerleader, she was also supposed to do a solo routine on stage for the crowd. 

With the first, she could at least TRY to blend in with the others, but not with the second if she was alone on stage. The entire school, all her friends and her friend's families would be treated to Sarah's best attempt at her dance number, exposing her gain to the world. 

First day of class, the school papers would come out, with an editorial on just how fat she'd gotten, she was sure of it. But there was no way she could think to get out of this. She would have to wear her cheer uniform during every football game and people would see her and her gain then. This made her decision. Why not get that out of the way now and deal with the consequences later? Sarah had to face her fears and put herself on display.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Two*

Backstage, Sarah was seriously starting to doubt her decision. Her night had been rough enough already. It had been hard for her, seeing her fellow cheerleaders for the first time since the end of school and sitting quietly while they quietly joked about just how fat she'd gotten, and now she had to stand up to the scorn of an entire crowd? 

She really wasn't sure if she could handle it. To make it worse, her special performance was the last act of the night. She would be most on display at her worst time. With that thought, everything suddenly started, and she had no choice but to follow along with the ceremonies.

She ran out onto the stage as quickly as she could in her tight skirt and began cheering. It was much more difficult than she had ever imagined. It seemed like every little thing she tried was a bit more difficult than she remembered. And so much of it, she just couldn't do anymore! She couldn't do any of her old favorite moves, like backflips, or somersaults. At least, she didn't think so. She was too afraid to actually try them. Hell, she was having trouble doing anything involving bending or twisting. Why would she try out something she knew was difficult, even when she was in shape? 

This whole situation was hard for her. Her incredibly tight skirt made her afraid to bend at all, and her newly-sprouted stomach kept getting in her way. Sometimes, it even felt like her body was moving of it's own accord, continuing to jiggle several seconds after she stopped moving. She held herself back from any of the more demanding roles because of her (justified) fear of tearing her uniform. She felt like everyone in the crowd was watching her, specifically. Why wouldn't they? She was the fat cheerleader who was clearly not in any shape to perform. But she wiped the sweat from her face and continued cheering, the ceremony inching closer and closer to what she was dreading, She just knew this was going to be utter humiliation. 

Finally, the moment of truth arrived. She took a big gulp of water backstage, wiped her face dry, put on a fake smile and walked out into the spotlight. The crowd began whispering the moment she came out. They hadn't quite been able to a good look at her when she was out with the rest of the cheer squad, and now, with her standing alone on stage, they couldn't miss how much she'd gained. 

Amazed at her new size, the crowd wasn't exactly subtle with their reaction, but Sarah did her best to ignore it. She kept her smile, struck a pose, and when Lady Gaga began to blare through the speakers, Sarah began to dance. She knew the steps; she knew the motions, but her new weight threw her ever-so-slightly off. She could feel her ass rolling around, bouncing in rhythm with the music. 

She was very aware, and very self-conscious of her ass and just how much it was jiggling. It felt like every single move she made was being magnified by her new layer of flab! And she was in front of a huge, whispering, crowd! She wanted to die from humiliation. She just KNEW that the whole crowd was watching, utterly disgusted with her. The song only lasted four minutes, but those four minutes felt like an eternity to Sarah. A horrible, horrible eternity. But finally it ended, and Sarah was free from this living hell. She practically ran full-speed offstage and just collapsed onto the nearest bench, exhausted and humiliated. 

No one would talk to her directly about it, but she knew what they were thinking. How had Sarah, head cheerleader let herself get like this? She waited until everyone was gone, so she could be alone with her thoughts. She couldn't stop herself from wondering. _How HAD she let herself get like this? WHY had she let herself get like this? _

_Well THOSE were easy questions,_ she thought to herself. Convenience. Every day at camp, what had she eaten? McDonald's hamburgers, pizza, and ice cream from the dining hall's soft-serve machine. Why was everything around campus so delicious and why was everything so delicious so damn fattening? And WHY was the most fattening foods so incredibly cheap? It was almost like the universe wanted her to get fat! 

To make the whole thing worse, she hadn't exercised even once this summer! For that matter, she hadn't even thought about her weight at all! Why would she? During summers, sweatpants were basically her uniform. They were convenient and oh-my-god, they were comfortable! 

Speaking of, this skirt was feeling WAY too tight for comfort. She went to take it off, but found that unbuttoning it was a LOT harder than she was expecting. The waistband was digging a bit too deeply into her stomach, and she couldn't quite get the button loose. She tried harder. She started hearing stitches pop. She couldn't just STOP, though! 

_"NO THIS STILL FITS ME, DAMMIT! I got it ON, I can get it OFF!" _she declared to herself.

She ended up struggling with the skirt for about 10 minutes, but she managed to finally get them off. That was the important thing, right? Right. The feeling of relief! 

_"Oh my, it feels good. But as good as it feels I can't just sit around in her panties."_ she thought. Sarah pulled on a pair of soft, stretchy sweatpants and plopped back down onto the locker room bench. 

She couldn't quite wrap her mind around how the next few months were going to play out. She was going to have to put on this uncomfortable uniform once a week, parade around school all day, then go out and bounce around in front of a very large, live, probably very judgmental audience! She wasn't entirely sure she'd be able handle that much embarrassment. Hell, she wasn't sure she could handle just tonight's humiliation! 

Sure, she'd dealt with performing live on the sideline for years before now, but it was different now. In so many ways. . . At the least, she'd definitely be "bouncing around" a lot more than she was used to. . . Well, at first anyway. At least it meant that she'd have an easy way to track her weight loss. As she lost weight, the whole thing would get less and less embarrassing. HEY! A new motivation to lose this weight! As if she really needed one. She'd gotten fat, wasn't that reason enough? 

After all, how was she going to ever get herself a boyfriend when she was this size? No man could possibly want a woman as big ass she'd gotten! Not any guy who was even remotely cool or attractive, anyway. I mean, there were the chubby-chasers out there, but they're all weird, nasty freaks! She couldn't POSSIBLY try to date one of those weirdos! It'd totally be social suicide! 

_"Wait,"_ she considered._ "How is all this going to affect my social life? I've gotten fat, but that doesn't mean I have to isolate myself from old friends. They're bigger than me anyway. It shouldn't make any difference to them. But whst if it does? What then? Am I going to have to find new friends? What if my new friends aeren't cool enough? What about after I lose the weight? Would my old friends suddenly come back after abandoning me? And do I really want friends like that?"_

_"What about my fellow cheermembers - I'm supposed to be their captain! They couldn't POSSIBLY be that shallow, could they?" _ Sarah didn't know for sure, none of them had ever gotten as fat as she was right now. Would they shun her because of this? She expected that from GUYS, (In the end, they only wanted her because of her body, didn't they?) but what about her team members? They wouldn't judge her too harshly, would they? Surely, they all knew what it was like to gain a few pounds? 

_"Of course! All girls know what that's like! Maybe they don't know what it's like gaining this much,, but honestly, any kind of sympathy, no matter how little, would help me in getting through this. And maybe they'll have some tips to help me get rid of this weight! A new diet maybe, or some brand new kind of diet pill! I have to find something."_

Sarah felt she had to find something. She was used to being thin, and didn't want that to change. It COULDN'T change. Hew new gut wasn't going to last very long. Definitely not.

She laid there for nearly an hour, thinking about these kinds of things. Foremost in her thoughts was just how horribly tonight had gone. 

_"Well, it wasn't too bad,"_ she rationalized, _"at least my skirt survived it all."_
Barely. It'd come really close a few times, but it managed to keep itself together! 

It was obvious to everyone now, just how fat she'd gotten, but that was only going to last for so long. She was going to lose this weight. She WAS!


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part 3*

So, Sarah made up her mind. This diet would start. No question. Definitely. Tomorrow. She would start right now, but she was way too upset about everything that had happened that night. The only prescription? Comfort food. She REALLY needed some comfort food. She was craving something sweet, something unhealthy, something that would absolutely RUIN any diet she was on. Besides, she had earned it. All that exercise on stage must have done something! She'd probably burned off enough calories to indulge just this once. With that rationalization, she stopped thinking about her gain, got in her car and drove off.

She wasn't sure exactly where to go, so she stopped at a gas station to buy some chocolate. Delicious, but not enough. More chocolate. Still not enough. She needed something more. She needed ice cream. She pulled down a side road making her way to her favorite ice cream shop, a small, locally-owned store that provided the very best in iced desserts of all kinds. It was a bit out of the way, but she so needed this. 

There were so many options! She just wanted something sweet and sugary; she didn't want to have to pick and choose exactly what that sweet, sugary thing was! It took a few minutes, but she managed to narrow the choices down to three options: a piece of ice cream cake, a piece of cheesecake, or a fairly large sundae. Choices, choices. . . 

She loved cake, she loved ice cream, but she only sort-of-liked ice cream cake. But she wanted it all so bad she could barely think straight. . . 

_Can't decide, get it all,_ she thought. _Starting with the ice cream cake. _

She ordered it and sat back waiting. It felt like hours. When it came, she was surprised at how small it was. 

_Good thing I've got two more courses coming up,_ she thought, as she finished off the cake and ordered the cheesecake. Extra chocolate, extra whipped cream. She was feeling a bit better already, but not enough. The cheesecake came out pretty quickly and she dug into it like a starving woman. Five minutes later, Sarah was feeling a little fuller and a little better. The sugar rush was just starting to kick in. 

_Well, _she thought, _the diet is screwed up for the night, I might as well go whole-hog and get that sundae, too. I still feel fat and disgusting. I need more sugar. And that sundae looks absolutely AMAZING. . . _ 

The sundae took longer than anything else she had ordered, and when it came out, it was obvious why. This sundae was a big one. Mounds of different flavors of ice cream, giant chunks of fudge, little cookies, filled a huge bowl, and it was completely drenched in chocolate syrup, then covered in whipped cream. It was the kind of sundae meant to be shared by two or more people, but here she was, going into it on a full stomach. All for her. This was going to be a tough one, but she was paying for the sundae. And Sarah ALWAYS got her moneys-worth. She was going to eat the whole thing, every last chocolate chip, if it killed her. 

The first ten minutes went smoothly. She was filling up, but had no problems eating more. Then a bit more. And more. Then she hit a wall. She was nearly done, but not quite there yet. Her stomach was packed tight,and it was starting to hurt, but she was the one paying for it and it wouldn't make the drive home. It was weird. Her stomach hurt, but it felt so good! As much as it was hurting her to eat, the ice cream was SO sweet and SO delicious, she just couldn't bring herself to stop. It hurt, but it was worth it to her. Finally she got down to the bottom of the bowl. She tipped it up and slurped out the last bit of melted ice cream. Sarah ALWAYS got her moneys-worth.

Now that she'd finished, it was time to go home. She took a few minutes to recover from what she'd just done. She felt so good. Pain, but a good kind of pain, a satisfied kind of pain. She knew she would regret this later, but right now, she had one hell of a sugar high, and who CARED about tomorrow? This stop was all about making her feel good right NOW, not later. This was going to make her feel horrible later when she had to deal with the consequences. Oof. She was seeing the first of those already. . . She rubbed her stomach, trying to ease the pressure, but to no avail. She had eaten too much. 

When she walked back to her car, she saw her profile reflected in a window. She looked about seven months pregnant with food and her shirt was starting to ride up a bit. She pulled it down but it immediately started to work it's way back up. She put her hands against the small of her back to try and relieve some of the pressure. Her bulging stomach was sloshing around as she walked, making it hard to keep her balance. Why had she parked so far away?


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part 4*

The next day Sarah refused to get out of bed. She sat up and she could feel her stomach bunching up into. . . Rolls? Were these rolls? She had FAT ROLLS?!? She ducked back under her blankets to hide from her gain. She couldn't be FAT! She was THE sexy cheerleader! In the morning light, that binge was the worst idea ever. 

She blamed it for her current state of fatness,and she needed comfort food. NO! That was how she GOT here! NO COMFORT FOOD! Well, maybe a little. . . What could ONE mini-sized chocolate bar hurt? Maybe one more. . . and another. . . Suddenly, the one pound bag beside her bed was empty, and Sarah's overfed stomach was bulging out from beneath the covers. 

_God, do I really have no will power?!?_ With that thought, Sarah decided to survey the damage she'd done herself. She looked at her body with horror and reassured herself, saying that most of it was from what she'd just eaten, that it'd be digesting within a few hours, and no one would be able to tell. 

This wasn't too comforting, though. She was more worried about her ass than her stomach. You can suck a gut in, but an ass sticks out no matter what you do. And her ass did a lot of sticking out. Could she even fit it into any of her old pants, she wondered? Probably not, but there's no telling without trying. 

She went over to her closet and found a pair of her old "fat" jeans from her "chubby period" in 10th grade. They were hideous, but they were more likely to fit than anything else she owned. This was just until she got back from the mall,after all. That's where she was going. She would have to buy some new jeans, just until she lost the weight of course. One, maybe two pairs. She didn't need more than that, since she'd be back to her old weight in about a month. Then she could pawn them off, or maybe she'd keep them. They'd be her NEW fat pants. 

If she couldn't get these jeans on easily, that meant she was fatter than she'd ever been. She sat down on her bed for a second, preparing for that possibility. It took two or three minutes for her to wrangle up the nerve to try. She put her feet through the right leg and pulled it up, shocked and dismayed at how tight it was around her thigh. It wasn't so tight, though, that it seemed impossible to get the other leg up. So she tried it. She got it up easy enough. Until she got to her hips. Her glorious hips that had made her famous at school. They were just a smidge too tight for these jeans. 

NO. THESE WERE HER FAT JEANS! THEY STILL FIT!!! Sarah's groaning reached an almost orgasmic pitch and she forced her jeans over the last hump. She fell backwards onto the bed and felt both immensely fat and disgusted at her relief that the jeans still (barely) fit over her very well enhanced derrière. She took a deep breath. Wait. She shouldn't be able to take that kind of a breath in such tight pants. 

_Oh! I still haveto button them. Ah well,_ she thought, _at least my tummy hasn't gotten TOO fat. Shouldn't be too hard. _

And, compared to the battle she'd just fought, it wasn't. She lay backwards on her bed, sucked in her starter belly and clicked the button. Not too hard! Her underwear was riding up her crack, but that wasn't too big a deal, was it? She dug it out and went on. 

She fought with herself for a minute over what top to wear. Normally, she'd have a skin-tight tank-top, maybe even a belly shirt, but she wasn't going to risk that. Her muffin top was noticeable enough, wasn't it? Why would she go and flaunt it? 

Briefly, she thought about wearing just an ordinary T-shirt, but she had a reputation to uphold! She had already ruined her indisputable reign as the sexiest girl in school by getting fat, she was NOT about to threaten her standings as one of the best-dressed ones. Only, all her cute clothes showed off how fat she'd gotten! 

_Okay, _she thought, _which one makes me look LEAST fat? _

She despaired briefly over having to worry about that, then settled on a black and white shirt with vertical stripes. It was skin-tight, but vertical stripes are slimming, right? Right. 

So she was dressed. Barely. She couldn't live in clothes this tight, and she definitely couldn't live in her sweatpants. (no matter how much she wanted to) She went out to her car, trying to ignore the jeans pinches, trying to focus on exactly where she'd be shopping. Anything to take her mind off how uncomfortable she was. 

She obviously had to go to a different mall than normal. It was a Saturday, so ALL her friends would be there, and she couldn't handle that kind of humiliation. Not now, especially. She was feeling way too vulnerable right now for any kind of social exchange. The next closest was an hour away, but that was okay, if it meant no one would notice her. Then, 20 minutes down the road, she realized she hadn't had any breakfast, aside from the bag of Snicker's, and she felt absolutely STARVING. In her opinion, anyways. 

To most people, this was just a bit of hunger, but Sarah hadn't exactly been refusing herself food lately. She pulled into the first fast food restaurant she saw and ordered herself three of the first menu item available. She pulled through the checkout and was presented with three full sized cheeseburgers. 

Sarah was a little confused (wasn't it still breakfast?) but too hungry to really care. She tore bites from the burgers like a starving woman and it wasn't too long before they were all gone. Eating gave her a rest from her worries. They took her mind off just how fat she was getting. She always got so caught up in her food! After the burgers, Sarah's tummy was just bulging a TINY bit further than normal, putting a TINY bit more stress on the button, but Sarah was too absorbed by the tastes of the food to notice.

After what felt like days, Sarah pulled into the mall's parking lot. She left the car in front of Old Navy and went in to shop. Pre- summer camp, she had been, what, a size 4? A size 6 on her fat days? What kind of size were these jeans? It had been so long since she'd worn them, she didn't have a clue! Were they an 8? maybe even gasp a TEN?! She decided to reduce the risk of embarrassment. She gathered jeans in 8s 10s and one size 12, just in case. She took off her jeans and checked the size. 8. She let out a huge sigh of relief. God, could you imagine being a 12? That's like the intro to becoming a total cow! 

She fit into the 10s just fine, but they weren't the loosest pants she'd ever worn. They clung a bit more than was comfortable, but it was nowhere NEAR as bad as those 8s. And going up for comfort would make her a *shiver size 12! Ah well, they're tight, but it's only until I lose some weight. A month, at the outside. 

On to the next necessary stop. This one WAS about comfort, and it was a rare case where Sarah wasn't upset in the slightest about going up a size. You may have guessed, she was going to Victoria's Secret. She went in and got fitted for a new bra. Her boobs were forming little muffin tops around the cups on her old 26B,so it was definitely time for an upgrade. Woman took a few minutes, then came back with the news. Sarah was upgrading to a 30D. It wasn't the most impressive of racks, but considering the pear it was attached to, Sarah felt pretty well endowed. 

This deserved celebration. Completely forgetting about how upset she'd been this morning, Sarah laid siege to the food court. She made a bee-line for Hardee's, where she bought a Monster Thickburger. She knew it was fattening, but dammit, she was finally a D-cup! She hadn't even stopped off at a C-cup! THIS DESERVED CELEBRATION! She dug into the sandwich without hesitation,without any reservations at all, pulverizing the whole thing in less than a minute. 

Her stomach felt full, but no, she wasn't really satisfied. No, she thought, I need to take it slow, enjoy the sandwich. With that in mind, she bought a second sandwich, this time splurging, getting a chocolate shake to go along with it. Why not? This was no time to worry about weight; this was a celebration! 

This sandwich, she took her dear, sweet time with, enjoying every last ounce of it, going back and forth between the burger and the shake. And, OH, it was GOOD! She went to loosen her belt, but found it was on the last notch, so she just took it off. GOD THIS TRIP WAS A GOOD IDEA! And this food! Maybe it was the satisfied tummy talking, but eating had been the best part of this trip by far. 

So why stop now? This diet was obviously going to have to wait until tomorrow! No more meat though, it was time for a REAL dessert. She glanced around, then walked over, with a little difficulty, to the Dairy Queen. She glanced at the menu for a few seconds, then ordered a large chocolate chip cookie dough Blizzard. If this would be her last meal before her diet, she was going to make it one hell of a delicious memory. And that it was. 

As she drank the last of the Blizzard, Sarah finally gave in and released the clasp on her obscenely tight jeans. Her stomach was gorged. It grew a lot during her "celebration," and it was pretty visible. Her shirt was riding up ever-so-slightly, and she kept rubbing it. It was definitely aching, though nowhere near as bad as it had the night before. She noticed a few people staring at her as she walked back to her car, but she didn't know them, so she could deal. She glimpsed her reflection in a store window. Yeah, vertical stripes are not too slimming. Ah well, she wouldn't be needing optical illusions to look thin for much longer!


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Five *

Sunday, she regretted her "celebration," but not enough to start her diet, and Monday started school. She seriously considered faking sick to avoid seeing people. She'd been avoiding these people for days, and now they would be right beside her all day long. She would have done it, only this was the day she'd be meeting her teachers, and she did NOT want them to think she was just a lazy slob kid who skipped school. 

She skipped breakfast; she DEFINITELY didn't want to show up on the first day, stuffed like a pig, looking even fatter than she really was. First day, she was setting the stage for the rest of the year and she knew that. She could NOT screw this up. 

Clothes. . . This was why she'd gone shopping Saturday. She pulled on her new jeans. Wait, weren't these a little looser on Saturday? Ah, must be my imagination; I can't have gotten too much bigger in two days. She took her time picking out a top. There was one (well, technically two) benefits to her gain, so she had to emphasize them. If guys were staring at her tits, they might not see the pudgy tummy they were resting on, right? 

Right. The shirt from Saturday was dirty, so she grabbed an old, plain black V-necked shirt and put it on. Black is slimming, right? Not too much here, but there was a lot to slim down! Plus, it was displaying her new D cups to their full potential, so that's a bonus. She looked in the mirror. 

_Whoa, this didn't uses to be a belly-shirt, did it?_ Her stomach wasn't entirely hanging out for public view, but the shirt definitely didn't quite reach her bellybutton. Oh man, she had a definite muffin top there. It wasn't exactly huge, but it was definitely there. Well, all the other shirts were even worse, so she settled for what it was. 

Sarah looked at herself in the mirror, terrified of what she saw. She had no makeup, her hair was unbrushed, but that wasn't the worst of it. She saw herself, looking like a fat girl in denial, trying to wear clothes meant for thinner people, which,as she saw it, was worse than just looking fat. It was possible for a fat girl to just blend in with the crowd, but not when she was wearing the same clothes she wore before she gained. 

She used to wear these clothes entirely to draw attention to herself and now, that was exactly what she didn't want. Man, these first few weeks were gonna be a nightmare! She felt a tiny bit better after she got her hair and makeup sorted out, but the fear of judgment was still there, burning her.

It wasn't as bad as she thought, though. Sarah, despite being a beautiful cheerleader, was a very down-to-earth kind of person, and she made friends with people similar to her. She didn't much care for the "popular" crowd, so she avoided them when it was possible already. Her only encounters with any of the other cheerleaders was at practices and games. 

She had a very close, fairly small group of friends, and really, those were the only people she talked to when she was at school. They weren't quite outcasts, but they were close. They were all slightly nerdy and bit shy. The dynamic between them was closer to that of a family than anything, and none of them wanted to hurt Sarah. 

There was never any mention of Sarah's weight. And why would there be? Some of them were even heavier than she was! She looked at them for a minute. There were five of them. She'd never really thought about their weight, though. One of them was even skinnier than Sarah before summer, one was healthy, but definitely on the chubby side of that spectrum, and the other three were much, much fatter than she was. They went from about. . . eh, 230 to 190, she estimated. 

They were on diets all the time, yet somehow,they always end up cheating, staying the same size. She made a promise to herself right there, when I get this diet started, I will NOT cheat on it and end up like these chicks. She looked at the fattest of her friends. Her belly was looking huge, rolling out over her jeans and hanging down her front. She got boobs to go with the gut, but it didn't balance out. Second heaviest was almost the flip-flop of that. HUGE tits, much smaller gut. It was definitely there, though. 

The last of her fat friends had a body much more like Sarah. She had an ass you could identify from 20 yards away. Sarah couldn't help but see that it was hanging down over the edges of her chair. Her tits were larger than average, but not quite as big as the gut billowing out beneath them. Sarah looked down a her own lap. She wasn't anywhere near that size, thank goodness, and if she had her way, never would be, but she wasn't too far off. 

Her ass filled the chair to the edges, and her tummy was definitely staring to peek out over her pants. . . Would she get as fat as her friend? She didn't want to think about that. One thing she was sure of, though- She was still a few pounds away from being officially declared a fat ass. Right now, she was what she would call "very chubby," but she was getting close to that line. 

Feeling kinda worried on Friday night, she went online to check the BMI scale, and at 5'1 and 132 pounds, she was in the healthy category. Barely. The exact BMI was 24.9 and 25 is considered overweight. On a hunch, she plugged in the numbers and figured out that if she gained even one more pound, she'd be medically overweight. Sarah had no problem with fat people, but fat doesn't look good! That's why the only fat people in TV and movies are funny men! There's no sex appeal in a fat chick! Oh god, if she hit that 133 mark, she'd be entering fatty land, and it's hard to get out of there! 

Today was proving to be almost exactly the kind of thing she'd been worried about, if not quite as intense. No one mocked her, no one tried to "pinch an inch" or anything like that, in fact, it wasn't things people said or did that ruined her day, it was the looks she got. She could almost hear people in the hallways thinking "Holy shit is that Sarah?" or "Damn she got fat this summer!" 

Where she used to notice guys staring at her lustfully, now she was seeing people, more than one person, looked away, disgusted. Now, these weren't the kind of guys she would EVER consider dating; they were a bunch of total assholes, and she knew that, but it still hurt. Only comfort was that even the assholes couldn't stop looking at her newly improved chest. It wasn't much, but it helped a bit. 

She made things worse for herself during lunch break, too. See, her school has by far the best cafeteria within about a few hundred miles. People elsewhere usually complain about their school's food, but here, students were just lining up for seconds. That was a problem for Sarah. She didn't eat breakfast, remember? That had already proven itself a huge mistake. It had really tough on her because she had gotten so used to eating whenever she felt hungry. 

This was the longest time she'd gone without food in months! By fourth period, her stomach was growling angrily, and by fifth, it was getting so loud that the teacher actually handed her a granola bar and told her to eat it. The noise was getting too distracting, he said. Sarah felt like crying after that class. 

To make this all a bit worse, to celebrate the first day of school, the cafeteria workers made lunch extra special. Not a good thing for Sarah's waistline. Kind of a disaster, really. All her favorite foods were there. The same foods that made her so damn fat! She wanted to skip lunch, get rid of the temptation, but. . . SO. . . HUNGRY!

She came back to her table with a platter loaded to the max with food. Pizza, a cheeseburger, a salad (gotta eat healthy!) a plate of fries and a large Coke. No dessert, though, don't want to get even fatter! The platter was cleaned off in a matter of minutes, and Sarah still felt hungry. 

She decided this hunger took precedence over physical appearance and went through the line a second time. Well, she thought, the diet's off for today, so screw it, I'm getting dessert this time. She didn't get quite as much food this time, but there was still a lot on the tray at the end of the line. And a small bowl of banana pudding. She loved her banana pudding. 

If she'd looked around, she would have seen people staring at her, amazed, but Sarah was totally focused on the food. This tray lasted her to the end of lunch break, but as she stood up, she had to loosen her belt up a notch to be comfortable, and she was kind of regretting eating so much. Her stomach was complaining loudly about having to work with so much food. Ah well, if she'd learned anything this summer, it was that this feeling didn't last too long. Thirty minutes, maybe an hour after a REALY big meal, and you're fine!

It was true, too. About fifteen minutes into next class, she felt just fine, thank you very much. Well, her stomach was tied up in knots, but that had nothing to do with having eaten so much. No, this was because of what was happening after this class. She started an inner dialogue, tuning the teacher out entirely. She'd be leaving here and here and heading to cheer practice. 

She would be out on the football field in a skin-tight outfit, rehearsing routines with a bunch of judgmental bitches. Didn't she have a nightmare about this once? Yeah, I think so. Or was she naked? Oh GOD that would be a horrifying combo! Being out on the field now, naked, all her fat bouncing around, proving without a doubt, just how incredibly fat she'd gotten. 

Okay, time to stop thinking about that, that doesn't lead anywhere good. Think about the good things about this. One, it'll be burning loads of calories. Might go so far that lunch won't matter. Two, It'll help me performing. Friday showed me how much I can't do, so this will help me get back to normal. I'll be back to my old body in no time! I wish I could keep these tits, though. . . Three, I'm captain now, if those bitches start making fun of how fat I got, and it gets back to me, they're off the team. 

We could have the first ever bitch-free cheerleader squad ever! Well, they'll still be bitches, but not at me. That's the best I can hope for, though. The bell rang, so she had to stop there, but. . . Three reasons were enough,weren't they?

Despite her trying to put a positive spin on it, practice turned out to be exactly the sort of nightmare that Sarah had been imagining. The shorts she brought for it were a bit . . . tight. God, aren't these things supposed to be stretchy? They looked sprayed on,except that the seams looked close to coming apart. And they were, no question about it. It was only by some miracle from heaven they were staying together. 

It was really hot outside, so she pulled on an old tank top. Looking in a mirror, she had a minor freak out. This outfit made her muffin top even MORE obvious! She didn't have time for a full panic attack though, she was the squad leader this year, so she couldn't be late.

As head cheerleader, she was in charge over exercises, and she followed a plan the last captain had written out, starting with one lap around the field. It seemed a lot harder than it did the year before. This wouldn't work, she would have to write up a new one. More stretching, less jogging. She ordered an unscheduled five minute break so she had the chance to catch her breath. 

Next on the list was 100 jumping jacks. Eh, jumping jacks are easy, right? Well, not as easy as she remembered. God, was it this hot before we got started? Not important. Okay, next up, stretching. FINALLY, something easy! Sarah was naturally flexible, so this was kind of a break from practice. Not so much right now, though. 

As she reached for her toes, she couldn't stop worrying about how much stress was on her shorts. What if they ripped? The football team was right there, so they'd see it, too! She could discipline gossipy cheerleaders, but the football players were a totally different story. She never did get a full stretch that day, partly because of the shorts, but mostly because of her weight. She could feel her fat rolling up, getting in the way as she tried to stretch, and she knew it was obvious to other people. It got worse the further she stretched, so she just couldn't bring herself to take the chance and get a deep stretch. 

If she was going to be judged, and she knew she would be, she wanted to hide as much evidence as possible. They went through a few cheers, did a few stunts, and practice was over. Except for one last thing. The last item on the list was one more lap around the field. Shit. She was still exhausted from trying to remaster back flips, she wasn't ready for ANOTHER jog around the field! This shit would NOT be on her practice schedule. 

She "took a water break," then waited till the other girls left and walked to her car. It was kind of like cheating, she knew that, but dammit, that was already one hell of a workout and adding another lap would totally push it over the top. She got to the car, put the seat back and took a few minutes recovering. Yeah, this COMPLETELY canceled out those calories at lunch. For sure.

Now, time to buy some new shorts.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Six*

The week went by pretty smoothly all considered. She was never ridiculed or anything, and people slowly adjusted to how she looked. The diet didn't start, though. Oh, she THOUGHT it had, and she told people all about it, but nothing really changed. Every day, she woke up intending to eat healthy, but all the only consistent result was a series of very small, low-calorie breakfasts. Too small to fully satisfy her. 

She usually broke down somewhere around third period and bought some chips and a coke from the vending machine. Then stop by again on the way to fourth, for dessert. Nothing too huge, no massive binges, but no real restrictions either. She would refuse a candy bar from her friend at lunch, then a few minutes later, go through the line for a piece of cheesecake. Eat a salad for lunch instead of a full meal, then stop by Macdonald's after school. The results of all this, she was finally pushed up into the "overweight" category on the BMI scale. Her clothes were loose enough when she bought them that a few pounds here and there didn't really make a difference. That is, until Friday. Until Game day.

First thing to know about the program at this school, they have a. . . unique dynamic between cheerleaders and players. The cheerleaders were expected to bring some kind of edible treat for one player,who is their designated "Buddy." The idea is to give players something sweet to relax their nerves before game time. That's innocent enough, but from there, it gets weird. 

The cheerleaders are expected to raise the players testosterone levels before the game. How? Well, they play up their feminine characteristics, try to turn the guys on. It made sense, hell, that's how cheerleading got started, hiring strippers to dance a games, but it always felt strange to Sarah, trying to act sexy in front of a guy she didn't care about. They didn't have to act like strippers, or pole dance, or do anything like that, that would get the school shut down, but they were encouraged to act sexy all day. Act like a tease around players. 

There were plenty of options for them, for example, they might wear their sexiest lingerie and talk about that, in detail, with their friends, all with a player in earshot. Now this wasn't a RULE, per se, but it was a tradition in the program, and it didn't really hurt anyone, so why not? Sarah just had to think about how she'd manage that this year. . .

Besides, it gave Sarah an excuse to bake a cakes every week. She loved doing that, but if she'd thought it through. . . Suffice to say, baking a cake week was the worst possible thing she could do in terms of losing weight. She couldn't bring the whole thing to school on Friday, that was for sure, so she decided to cut out just one piece for her "buddy." That left the rest of the cake for her to eat at her own pace. There were twelve games, so that's twelve cakes she would have almost entirely to herself over the next three months. 

Friday morning, Sarah woke up anxious about the day. She cleaned up and went to the kitchen to get a package for the cake so it would survive the drive to school. She came back in and stopped at the edge of the bed. She had to put her cheer uniform on again. She was a little afraid and thought back to how tight it had been last week. Ah well, that was BEFORE she went on a diet, so it's gotta be a bit looser! 

She went to pull the top on, noticing with satisfaction how tight it was on her boobs. They were packed tight, bulging over the V-neck, emphasizing her cleavage. Well that's gonna help today, she thought. Good thing the twins aren't getting smaller because I'm losing weight! Then, she pulled out her skirt with a feeling of dread. She shook it off. No, I've been on a diet for almost a week now, it should feel a bit looser. 

It wasn't. Actually it was tighter. Too much tighter. She spent fifteen minutes trying, unsuccessfully, to pull the damn thing over her hips before she saw how hopeless it was. Feeling absolutely massive, Sarah went to the fridge and pulled out a stick of butter. This skirt HAD to fit. She was the CAPTAIN of the squad, she had no choice but to squeeze her newly fat ass into this skirt! She buttered up her hips, silently praying it would work. . . And it did! She still had to wriggle into it, but it worked! 

Buttoning up proved to be an obstacle though. Try as she might, she just couldn't quite get the button to the hole. But she was on a diet! How did this HAPPEN? As she fought with the skirt, she looked back at the last week. She remembered all her stops at the vending machines; she remembered stopping by Dairy Queen the day she managed to do a cartwheel; she remembered all those second servings in the school cafeteria. 

She was totally going to stop all that next week. This diet was going to WORK. One week from now, this skirt will just slide on, no problems! Finally, Sarah gave up on getting the button snatched. She found a safety pin and used that as a stand-in for the button. Using safety pins to hold clothes together? GOD she had gotten fat! 

She looked in the mirror. She didn't like what she was seeing, either. Her face was flushed from straining to get the button snapped and her hair looked unkempt, but that didn't matter. She remembered back to this moment a week ago, how she looked then, and didn't like what had happened since. Her ass felt, and looked, three foot wide and her thighs seemed absolutely gigantic. No, they didn't just look gigantic, they WERE gigantic. She could feel them rubbing together as she shifted her weight around. 

Then there's the safety pin thing, but wasn't that supposed to make the skirt LOOSE? She still had a muffin top bubbling over the waistband, and oh my GOD is that a visible panty-line? Was there this much cellulite before? There must have been! This was not a good start to Sarah's morning. 

Sarah's wardrobe difficulties took a lot of time. She didn't have time to cook up any kind of breakfast, so she quickly cut a piece of the cake to eat on the drive to school. A bit bigger piece than was probably good for her. She was late to class, but she knew walking in late would make everyone notice her. That attention was the last thing she wanted right now. So now she had to wait until the next class started to join in. . . She decided to wait it out in the cafeteria, where at least the chairs were somewhat comfortable. Not her best idea ever. 

She could smell the food the workers were cooking for lunch and she suddenly wanted a real breakfast. The cake was delicious but not satisfying. When she could stand it no more, she moved over to the nearest vending machine and spent ten dollars. Just the essentials of course, a few candy bars, two bags of chips and a Coke. Nothing too crazy, right? Then why was this skirt feeling even tighter right now? 

After what felt like eternity, the bell rang and Sarah walked through the hall towards class. Walking through the halls was bad, way worse than the first day. Then, Sarah was doing her best to hide the fact that she'd gained weight, wearing her loosest clothes, acting inconspicuous, but that wasn't possible today. 

Today, her clothes showed EXACTLY how much weight she'd gained. Well, not exactly. They made it look like she'd gained so much more than she really had. Her outfit was skin-tight, digging into her new layer of flab. This was how she had to look when she tried to act sexy for her buddy. She could just picture him running away when she tried all that. She had to play up the boobs, that was the one positive effect in all this. She developed a plan to approach him at lunch and sit in front of him. Then all he could see was her face and her tits. Perfect.

And it worked. After she ate her own lunch (no seconds this time!) she walked over to his table and sat there. She gave him the piece of cake she'd cut for him, trying to bring his attention to her boobs. That wasn't hard at all, the guy was staring at them almost from the second he sat down! Now she had him, it was time to keep him staring. She kept herself moving, jiggling her tits around as much as possible. She laughed a lot, making her tits bounce as much as possible. 

She had to wait until lunch ended of course, since seeing her fat ass jiggling away from the table would totally kill his boner, and when it did, she noticed something. He never even touched the cake she'd made for him! She was insulted, but she had the cake to comfort her, so she was fine. Her diet, not so much. 

Her performance that night. . . Terrible. She just lacked confidence in what she was doing. This was the first game of the season, so everyone was there. Only parents and close friends of players came to the presentation ceremony, but this was a big event. Alumni, parents, friends, EVERYONE would be here. THIS was her debut as the only fat cheerleader in history. 

Worry won't help, she told herself, there's nothing to do but jump in head first. So she did. She told herself nothing had changed and tried to act like it, but it was different. It was like the opening ceremony last week all over again, only there were more people watching. Her troubles with the uniform weren't exactly reassuring, either. She could almost hear seams popping in her skirt every time she jumped, and it was making her nervous. Would it survive the whole game? She checked the safety pin. It looked okay for now, so she went back to cheering. She decided to work what she still had. 

In previous years, that meant shaking her hips, bringing them to people's attention, but with this weight, no one could HELP but see them. No, this year, she was going to be making her tits stand out. They were by far the biggest on the team, but she was self-conscious about them. They made her stand out, what if people looked a bit below them? Then what would they think? Would I look like a cheap whore getting fat? Fuck it, she was sick of the disgusted looks she was getting. She Leaned in towards the crowd a bit, giving them a PERFECT view of her new cleavage. When she wasn't doing that, she was bouncing at full speed. The audience couldn't help but notice. She'd never done anything like this before, and was surprised by how fast she got tired. Actually, she took the entire second quarter off, to rest up for the halftime show. 

THE HALFTIME SHOW! She was the CENTERPIECE! Okay, time to crank it up a few notches. She crossed her arms under her chest, pushing her boobs up that little bit, and walked out onto the field with the rest of the squad. She did her best to make her tits seem bigger than they were, hoping no one would notice her ass, and it worked halfway. No men noticed. Mothers, on the other hand, were outraged. How DARE that girl squeeze her body into that tiny a uniform! NOTHING was left to the imagination, it was all right there on display! And those TITS! 

She wasn't seeing any disgusted faces anymore on men, but it felt like every woman in the arena loathed her, so it wasn't much of a relief. After the performance, the cheerleaders headed over to the concessions stand, so Sarah followed. She needed to refill after all that working! Let's go big here, she thought. She'd been starving herself since her second breakfast after all. Besides, cheerleaders get discounts at the stands! She went to the counter and asked for a cheeseburger and a Coke and. . . Oh my god, do they have FUNNEL CAKE this year?! Add that onto the order, please! 

The bell rang for the start of the third quarter, but Sarah wasn't ready yet. The funnel cake turned out to be a bit bigger than she had been expecting. Okay, a lot bigger. She couldn't go out just yet, her stomach was bloated! Extremely bloated, actually, how could she let herself eat that much? Even with the safety pin, her waistband was cutting her in half! She could have tits the size of watermelons and people would still notice this kind of gut! She lay down on a bench under the bleachers to give her stomach a chance to digest and, hopefully, shrink down to an acceptable size. Oh, she was going to be hearing about this on Monday, she just knew it!

In the end, the game was a victory, but it wasn't the game that people remembered. The cheerleaders stuck in their minds. On Monday, the school secretary was welcomed by about about 30 letters from concerned mothers demanding Sarah be given a larger uniform. 

They obliged. One size up should work, right?


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part 7*

The weekend was NOT kind to Sarah's figure. Saturday was like one massive comfort food binge! Ice cream, cheesecake, Twinkies, chocolate bars, you name it, she ate it. She didn't exactly atone for all this on Sunday either, laying around on the couch in sweatpants and T-shirts and ordering pizza. 

Now that Monday came around, she felt like she weighed 450 pounds and everyone knew. Even though she dressed down, in sweatpants, like the fat ass she felt like, she was constantly stared at all day. The guys were clearly picturing her topless, and the girls were looking poisonous. 

Everyone either wanted to fuck her or slit her throat. She retreated back to her close friends for support. They provided. Specifically, they provided her candy bars between classes. At lunch, they all sacrificed their desserts to Sarah, and she accepted all of this without question. After all,she thought, they've been here before, they remember getting fat, they know it can be hell, and this chocolate is sooooo good! Then, Sarah gave in to her hunger completely. She would clear a plate, then get a refill, clear it again, repeat. 

_What the hell,_ she thought, _people knew how fat I've gotten, let them see me eat, at least there's a good meal in it for me! _

What she ate, though. . . exceeded the limits of "a good meal," rounding more into the "how is that possible?!" range. When she stopped eating, finally, she put her hands on her stomach. It took a few minutes for her body to realize just how much it had eaten, but her stomach was showing it clear as day. It bulged far out into her lap. It felt hard as a rock in her hands and she was having difficulty breathing. She laid back onto a bench and waited for some of the swelling to go down. This was why she was so fat, she thought to herself. Because I'm a total pig. And everyone watching agreed with her completely.

Sarah was pulled out of class at the start of the next period and brought to the locker rooms. The school had to know they had the right size uniform Sarah needed, so she had to wear it for practice. Yeah, she realized pretty early that one size up just wasn't enough, but was too proud to say that, so she just obliged. 

She knew she should be insulted by their assumption she wouldn't lose the weight, but she couldn't deny the facts. Which was that she could barely squeeze her ass into this new skirt. Well, at least she didn't need butter to get it on. . . No, she thought, that is NOT something to be proud of. She had to stop this! Obviously, she had actually been GAINING weight on this diet so far, she had to be more careful! No more getting dessert at lunch, no more Macdonald's drive-through on the way home, NONE of that! Starting tonight at home. She had to know where she was starting from to know how much she lost, right? 

The button was the trouble. Sarah's stomach was still incredibly bloated from gorging at lunch. She laid back on the bench and tried to suck in, but couldn't quite seem to do it. NO. THIS WILL WORK. Sarah was NOT going to have to go with a safety pin on this uniform! IT'S BIGGER. IT MUST FIT! She was unwilling to accept that she might need to go up yet another size. 

She sucked in her breath one last time and. . . IT WORKED! She felt like she was losing circulation to her legs, but dammit, she wasn't that fat! Now all that's left is to practice in this. Oof, after all that food, she didn't feel up to cheer practice. She couldn't cancel though, could she? What could she do though, when she was this bloated? Well, time to find out, she thought.

Practice ended early. This happened a lot now, since she'd taken all the jogging off the exercise checklist, but it was different. Things started pretty regular, with a bit of light exercise, jumping jacks and such. Sarah sat down on a bench to watch the other girls. Then they ran through their cheer routines, and that's when things changed. This was the easy bit of practice and Sarah thought she could handle it. Yeah, not on a full stomach. After two minutes of this, Sarah felt tired and, for the first time since she'd changed clothes, she let her breath out. Suddenly, with a small 'pop', her skirt wasn't so tight anymore. Practice ended and Sarah brought back the uniform, humiliated. They gave her the next size up and sent her on her way. 

Sarah was sitting in the car a few minutes later when one of her friends saw her. She came over to Sarah and gave her a hug, a shoulder to cry on. She could relate to Sarah's weight problem to an extent and invited her over to hang out for a while. Sarah needed the support, so she accepted the invitation, following her friend's car home. 

The two girls sat down in the living room, and Sarah told about all he things that were happening, the diet, the football game, the uniform. Sarah needed to be comforted right now, she needed someone to share all this, and this girl was perfect. Her name was Julia, and she was always trying one diet or another. The two girls had been friends since seventh grade, and in that time, Julia had shot from 110 all the way to whatever she weighed right now. She remembered being thin, but she remembered getting fat, too. 

The other two big girls in their group had just been fat their entire lives, but Julia was different in that. Her time being thin had ended when she hit puberty. She had eaten like a pig her whole life, but suddenly, all that food was turning to fat. Her tits showed that first. For a while, guys couldn't stop staring at them, but the weight kept adding on. Now she was bigger than ever. You see, Julia had gained weight this summer too, possibly more than Sarah. She wasn't sure though exactly how much. She knew two things: at the end of last year, she had just bought a pair of size 16 jeans and an E-cup bra, but now she couldn't close the snaps on either. 

The two of them had different, but similar problems, both coming from the same source. Sarah couldn't fit into pants, where Julia couldn't get her bras snapped, and both of them were getting fatter, so they decided to make a deal. They would lose weight together, starting tonight. Julia found a scale so they could record their starting size.

Sarah went first. She took off her clothes (they add weight!) and stepped onto the scales. She almost didn't want to see the number, but she had to. She bent down to check the number, noticing her stomach bunching into rolls, and of course it would! She weighed 139 pounds! In ten days, she had gained seven pounds of pure fat! This diet she was starting with Julia had BETTER WORK! Speaking of, let's see where Julia was starting!

They awkwardly moved around the bathroom so Julia could get to the scales. She stripped her clothes off and Sarah could hardly believe her eyes. Julia's tits looked even bigger without clothes! They were amazing, perfectly round, gravity defying orbs of pure fat. When she moved, they jiggled hypnotically in response. On a thinner woman, these kind of tits would be worshiped, but Julia was not a thin woman. Beneath these glorious globes, her belly bulged out in all directions. When she leaned one way, her gut would bunch up into large, thick, rolls of flab. 

Sarah managed to count three large fat rolls before Julia moved again, struggling to see the numbers on the scale. After about four minutes of trying to rearrange her rack so she could see, she finally asked Sarah to check the numbers. Sarah kneeled down and reported back. 189! She didn't expect the response from above. 

Julia broke down sobbing, and with that, the roles were reversed. Sarah had cried on Julia's shoulder, now Julia would cry on Sarah's. It came out that last winter, Sarah had had a check-up with the doctor, and that was the last time she'd been weighed. The doctor told her that, at 164 pounds was too heavy for a nineteen year old woman. This meant that, in the ten months since that appointment, she had gained 24 pounds. 

That's it, this diet was going to HAPPEN. Sarah would get back to normal, and Julia would get down to at least 150lb. They told Julia's mother about this, and she gave them another idea to help them with this. What if they took pictures of themselves right now, to hang up to look at when they want to cheat on their diet. BRILLIANT IDEA!

They stripped down to their skivvies and took three pictures each, one from the front, one from the back, and from the side. When they had the pictures, the printed them out and took a look. Sarah looked at her own frontal shot first. Holy shit, did her hips really look that wide? They looked about three foot across! And her thighs were absolutely ridiculous! She noticed little love handles forming on her sides, and her panties were wedging themselves in between her cheeks. That was happening a lot lately, maybe she should get bigger panties? No, that's why she was doing this, to lose weight. 

The back picture showed her the cellulite that had been building up. Gotta get rid of all this cottage cheese! And the profile pic. . .

Damn, does my ass really stick out like that? Balances out the boobs, I guess. She liked the new boobs. Maybe that ass isn't so terrible. . . Looking at this picture, she finally realized that her tummy didn't actually look as bad as it felt. I wasn't big, just. . . squishy! It was almost cute, actually, like rising bread dough! It was soft and squishy, for sure, but not BIG. . . Yet. Still, it had to go.

She traded pictures with Julia and took a look at hers. From this frontal view, Julia's massive tits didn't seem so invulnerable to gravity. They hung down ever-so-slightly over her belly. Her belly was looking pretty big too, folding over itself on the sides. She had round cheeks and a small double chin. No hips or waist to speak of, really. 

She looked like an apple, really. A very large breasted apple. Her arms were large and round. From the side, her tits were being supported by her belly, and while her tits seemed nearly weightless, the belly did not, sagging down a few inches. Flab was bulging out wherever it could, at the top of her bra, out the sides, flopping over the edges of her panties. The entire picture gave a definite feeling of softness to her body. Julia definitely had a lot more to lose than Sarah . . .

One last thing, they needed a picture together, Julia stood beside Sarah. They were almost the same height, but nowhere near the same size or build. Julia's light brown hair was cut short, playing around her ears, framing her face perfectly. Sarah's was long and pitch black, playing down her back. Well, at least next to Julia, Sarah would NEVER look fat! 

Sarah left that night feeling much more secure about things. She had a support system now, there was no WAY she would get keep getting fatter! So she thought, anyway.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Eight*

You see, Julia had other plans for this diet of Sarah's. Oh, to her it would be a diet, but to Sarah, it'd be kind of an anti-diet. She liked Sarah just fine as a friend, but it was always intimidating to be around her For years, she'd been standing next to Sarah, feeling like a cow, but now, she could sabotage Sarah's diet, make HER the fat one! Could and would. 

First thing. . . Sarah has no willpower, she had to take advantage of that. Actually, neither of them had any willpower,but it was Sarah she wanted fat. How could she use that. . . An idea hit.

She could solve BOTH these problems in one shot. The only way she could be sure not to cheat was if there was no fattening food around,and there was PLENTY. She glanced around the room. . . Yep, junk food was EVERYWHERE. She couldn't just toss it out, that would be wasteful, but what if she invited Sarah of one last binge to kick off their diet? They could always call in fat to school tomorrow! 

Ooooh,and Sarah would have the same situation at HER house! If she got their mutual friends Brianna and Megan involved, she was sure they could bump Sarah up an extra twenty pounds!She called them up first, just to run it by them. They were all for it! The three of them had been in Sarah's shadow for years, now they would make that shadow a BIT wider. . . This kind of a group effort would take more than one night, so they decided to all meet tomorrow, go through the same steps as Sarah and Julia had, and agree to start the diet officially Saturday after all temptations were removed. 

Julia was in heaven. Alone, she might have brought an extra three, maybe five pounds to Sarah's cheerleading body, but with her friends, who knows how fat they could make her? 
The next day, the performance began. Megan and Bri wore their tightest clothes to school, and at lunch, they consumed massive amounts of food. Bri's already massive belly was bulging out even further than normal, and Megan had to unbutton her shorts before too long. 

They whined and complained about how fat they were getting until Sarah inevitably invited them to join Julia and herself in their diet. She had no clue where this would take her. Her three friends shared a look of excitement, then launched into how they would have to get rid of all the temptations around their house to do this, but they COULDN'T just throw them away! 

Sarah was never a wasteful person, and this got her thinking about what SHE had left, about the half a cake uneaten on the dining room table, about how fattening that would be if she ate it all just to get rid of it! Sarah was not a wasteful woman, but neither was she a charitable one. It never crossed her mind to donate the spare food, so to her, the only option was to eat it all! 

Here, Julia chipped in with her part of the plan. All that food was bad for ONE person, but if they SHARED it, it wouldn't be quite so terrible, would it? The group made plans to start with Brianna's house on Saturday. That would be the worst anyway. See, Bri's mother was head cook at a locally-owned bakery in town, and she would often bring home day-old baked goods. That was why she was so damn big (225 at last check up) and why she'd been like that since grade school. Bri had the most to lose and the worst chances of doing it. Saturday morning, they agreed, to meet up at Bri's house and feast on baked goods until muffins poured out their ears. Next they'd do the same at Julia's, then Megan's, and finally, Sarah's. 

Well, Sarah thought, with all that deferred to Saturday, the diet just won't start until then. Almost a relief, too, she was really hungry right now. No diet, the lunchroom food is all up for grabs. She ran through the dessert line one last time, not seeing her friends smiling knowingly at each other. Yeah, making Sarah fat was going to be a piece of cake. See, Sarah thought the girls would all be getting together, then the four of them would divide the junk food amongst themselves, but they had something. . . different in mind. See, if everyone ate a fair share, they'd be wrecking their own diets entirely, so they made plans to not have that happen. 

They broke down the operation into four categories, Brianna, Julia, Megan and Sarah, each one referring to the house being cleared of junk. First, Brianna. See, they could all show, but that would only reduce how much food Sarah would be eating. No matter what, they were all going to be picking lightly a the food, letting Sarah eat as much of it as possible, but they had to eat some of it to allay suspicion. 

At first, Brianna would be there alone with Sarah, giving her excuses for the other girls, saying they'd be coming soon. After about an hour, or when Bri sent a signal to the girls, Megan would show up and join in, binging to her hearts desire. 

A little later, say, thirty minutes, Julia would join in the feeding frenzy. All of this was entirely to produce the illusion that her friends were there to help, disguising their real intentions- to make Sarah fat. See, Bri was planning to buy EVEN MORE junk food the night before, entirely catering to Sarah's likes and dislikes. If Sarah loved red velvet cake, Bri would buy an extra the night before for her to eat, if she disliked something, that would go off the menu! 

The girls were clever with all of this, and they all had the same scheme, when time came for their own homes. They were going to gain a little weight during all this, they knew that,but it was worth the price. A little weight to them, a LOT of weight to Sarah. So far, Sarah was keeping an amazingly well-defined hourglass, how long would THAT last? 

Sarah returned with a platter loaded down with desserts, and as they watched her chow down, the girls knew for certain.

This was going to be easy.

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## The_Hero

The whole thing with the jealous friends sounds a little much. I mean, sure they're fat, but she accepted them as such, and as a cheerleader who normally wouldn't hang in such a clique.

Don't know that this needs to turn into a revenge story, cuz it's really not as Sarah did nothing wrong.

Maybe an enabler story, considering her friends wouldn't change their diet habits to help her lose weight....besides, she's doing well sabotaging herself.


----------



## Cylon_bob

It's not so much revenge as jealousy. Does sound like that a bit here, though. . .


----------



## Jumph

i think i like this story


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Nine*

Saturday morning, Sarah woke up excited. She drove over to Bri's house, like they'd planned, only the driveway looked almost empty! She knocked and Bri answered. Her question was answered pretty fast. "Oh, they're caught in traffic? Oh, too bad!"

First on the list, though, before they started eating, she had to know where Bri was starting from. 

Big number, that's all she knew. Well, that and that Bri wouldn't be able to see over her gut, so it'd be down to her to report the bad news. They pulled out an old rusty scale to find out the exact numbers. 

_"What, has anyone in this house USED this thing in the last ten years?" _she wondered.

She thought for a second about Bri's mom, noticed he numbers only went to 300 and that question was answered. They set it up in the living room because there was no way both girls could fit into that bathroom at the same time! Bri stripped down to her underwear, and Sarah had to take a second to recuperate from the sight. 

_"How the hell could a woman let herself GET like that?! If she wasn't wearing panties, no one would be able to tell from the front!" _Sarah thought to herself. Britney's gut just rolled up into two giant rolls of fat. Every movement just kept on going,reverberating back and forth across her rippling belly. 

Sarah snapped out of it. She ducked down beneath Bri's belly (_Man it's dark down here!, _she thought) and looked at the numbers. 264! Damn, that was heavy! Only 36 pounds from the end of the scale! 

She was surprised at how calmly Bri took the news. If she personally had found out that she'd gained thirty nine pounds, she'd have to sit down for a minute, try to wrap her mind around that information! Bri just kind of took it, shook it off like it wasn't that big a shock! 

Actually, it wasn't to her. Bri knew full well how fat she'd been getting lately, and honestly, she just didn't care, in fact, she kind of liked it! She'd been "the fat girl" since second grade,now she was just a fatter girl. She was used to it, it was like a comfort zone to her. She didn't intend to lose much, if any, weight on this diet, either, she just wanted to fatten Sarah up, give herself someone to relate to. She loved hanging out with Sarah, but they just didn't have much in common! Okay, time for the pictures now. 

The frontal picture just confirmed what Sarah had been thinking earlier. No panties, no difference from the front. Bri's potbelly drooped down enough to protect her modesty. She had no proper hips, either, the flab made sure of that. Her lovehandles and fat rolls dominated the picture, her flabby arms framing her soft body. The side picture showed just how huge her pot belly really was, pushing out several inches past her breasts,which weren't exactly tiny. It wasn't perfectly round either, more like a soft, wet bag of sand bulging out over her panties. Those panties were looking stretched to the limit despite Bri's noticeable LACK of ass. She looked over at Bri plopped down in front of the TV. Her stomach was looking huge, all bunched up into one soft mass of flesh. 

Sarah wondered for a second, what was she weighing herself right now? It'd been a few days since her weigh in, and she definitely hadn't been sticking to any kind of diet in that time! Come to think of it, her uniform had seemed a bit tighter at the game last night. . . No. Today was devoted to helping Bri get started on her diet, and that was going to mean she'd be ruining her own today, best not to find out she was two pounds heavier already. 

Oh man, was this a good idea? Just walking in, there'd been two whole cheesecakes on the counter, and no one else was here, yet, and. . . No, stop that where it is right now. She'd given her word to help with this and Sarah always kept her word. She grabbed Bri, went to the kitchen, and dove in headfirst. She hadn't eaten breakfast, or even had any late night snacks, so she was starving for a little food! 

Sarah grabbed a box of homemade donuts and set to work on them, they're a breakfast food, right? Close enough. Sarah felt they were the best donuts she'd ever had, too. 

Bri's mom sure knows what she's doing in the kitchen! Sarah acknowledged. 

The first serving of donuts went down fast, and wasn't too long before she was digging into a second. She looked around. . . Even with Bri's help this would take a while. 

_"Where are those two?" _she thought, referring to her missing classmates. _ "How bad can traffic BE?! They said they'd be here, though, and they've never lied before, so. . . "_

Bri wasn't doing a good job letting Sarah eat most of the food. She didn't get to over 250 pounds by snacking on celery and carrot sticks! She was used to huge meals, and being around so much food, with another person eating their hearts out, she just couldn't resist! Best she could do was push the most fattening snacks over towards Sarah, let her get the full effects. 

Sarah never even noticed any of this. From the first bite of that donut, she was in heaven. All her favorite foods were RIGHT HERE WITHIN REACH! She barely paid any attention to her stomach's complaints, much less to how much (or little) Bri was eating. 

On some level, she did feel how full she was, but Bri's mom's cooking was just SO FANTASTIC! In fact, she barely registered Julia and Megan walking in an hour and a half late. They took their time, enjoying the spectacle, pretending to be busy looking at Bri's before pictures.

Finally though, Sarah did notice them, and realized they needed to know Megan's starting stats. She left Bri eating obliviously, to weigh her and get the pictures. Megan was nowhere near as big as Bri or even Julia, but she definitely had a lot of extra baggage laying around. She stripped down and stood on the scale to find out. She had to shift her weight around a bit to get the number, but for once, Sarah wasn't needed to report the results of overindulgences. 171! 

There was a bit of a shocked silence from Megan, but not for too long. It was only four pounds more than last time. 

_"After all! I mean, it's four little pounds, not a big deal!"_ she rationalized. _"The objective here is to sabotage Sarah and that meant eating myself, right?"_

The pictures made those four little pound look, well, not so little. They didn't have any before pictures to really compare to, but she definitely wasn't looking too thin. On the contrary, from the front, her hips were looking absolutely enormous and you could see fat pouring over the top of her underwear, encircling her soft waist. Unlike with Sarah, there was a definite gut filling the space between hips and boobs. Not a massive one, smaller than Julia's, and DEFINITELY smaller than Bri's, but big enough to draw attention to itself. From the side, you could see it hanging out, jutting from her waist. 

Megan had a full C-cup, but in the context of her gut, that didn't say too much. No, Megan's defining feature was, without a doubt, her ass. She was pear-shaped, in a very powerful sense. Above the waist, Megan would be defined as being "a bit chubby," but with her ass in the picture, she was downright fat. Her thighs were positively massive,and she had cellulite running along the backs of her legs. Her ass bulged out in the back, looking like someone shoved beach balls in her pants, then inflated them. 

It was a weird feeling for Sarah. She had so far gained weight in the same places as Megan. Looking at these pictures felt almost like a funhouse mirror, or a glimpse into a future where she never got her weight under control! She glanced into a mirror in the hall to see herself. Her tummy, inflated by donuts and cake, looked a few months pregnant, and when she looked into the kitchen, there was SO MUCH LEFT! 

_"It'll be okay," _she told herself, _"my friends are here to help with this. They'll eat their share. . ."_

Well, as you can guess, they didn't eat their share. Not all of it anyway. Good chunks of it, easily enough to turn any diet they might have actually been on into a complete train wreck, but they left as much of it up to Sarah as they could bring themselves to do. Until about noon, anyway. 

At noon all four took a break to digest a bit. The members of the group looked huge by then. They laid down on their backs to relieve a little bit of pressure, and waited until they felt up to eating more. Which took a few hours. Bri was the first to recover, after all, she was used to this kind of massive binging, as her figure displayed most clearly. She struggled against her many fat rolls to sit up, and she looked around the room at all the food left, finally realizing what should have been obvious. This would be all day ordeal. 

Three o'clock came around, and the binge began again, each of the girls stuffing themselves to the max, Sarah most of all. It took them until 9:00 that night to finish, but they managed it. After that kind of eating, though, none of them felt up to driving home, so in the end, they all passed out on the living room floor, surrounded by hundreds of plastic containers, Coke bottles and covered in crumbs, their stomachs bulging out far above the rest of them. All of them, not just Sarah's. 

Even though the plan was to let Sarah eat a vast majority of the food, the gluttonous instincts of the conspirators were CLEARLY getting in the way.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Ten*

Sunday was not a good morning for Sarah. Or for the other girls, but they were old hands at dealing with fat days. For years, they'd been going to school when they felt fat, but it was a new feeling to Sarah. And she didn't like it. 

The food in her stomachs was digested, but the bulge was still there! She could see her panties crumbling ever-so-slightly under the weight of her burgeoning bell. Sarah looked in a mirror at herself, at the jelly rolls sagging at her sides, and felt sad. It was like the cheerleader was melting away into seas of fat, leaving her a chubby blob of a woman! She was getting fat rolls, her thighs were touching, even. . . was that a DOUBLE CHIN!? Yeah, it was small, but it's THERE! This diet needed to start, and SOON. 

Suddenly, a heavenly smell wafted through the air. Bri's mom was up. And cooking. Cinnamon rolls. That pan didn't last too long. Bri's weight problem made sense now, with her mom's gift for cooking! Sarah couldn't help but think, _if I had her cooking my meals every day, I'd be over 300, no problem, by now! _ 

They had to move on, though. Yesterday, they cleaned out Bri's house, now to go through Julia's. Julia didn't have quite such a fattening household, normally. Right now, though, it was pretty stuffed with calorie bombs. Still, nowhere near what Bri had had. Julia'd been sure to stock it with cookies and cupcakes for this special occasion, but Bri's house was ALWAYS like that. 

All Julia's work made sure this was a big job. They gathered all the junk food into the living room and dug in. Sarah was a little more hesitant to start stuffing herself this time, but she caved in when she saw how much her friends were enjoying it. Once she started, though, it was hard to stop. Her stomach was still stretched from the night before, so she could eat more than ever without feeling any pain. She ran through that stage pretty fast, though. About ten thirty, she leaned back on the couch, surrounded by the ruins of her binge, her stomach stuffed. 

Sarah tried not to think about how much this was going to affect her. She had a decent metabolism, right? It wouldn't be TOO bad! She couldn't let herself think about what it meant if she didn't. She looked around at her friends. She looked at Megan. Megan was closest to her in size and shape, but was a lot bigger. Her gut was literally pouring out over the front of her sweatpants! Sure, I mean, it was stuffed full, but even those sweatpants were looking a bit strained to hold in that ass! 

Was she bringing herself that direction? Almost too fat for sweatpants? No, that's what this whole thing was for! It'd be easier to diet with her friends looking after her, so she she needed them on her side with this. This was only a short-term deal, pigging out like this. After this, she'd never need to eat again! 

_"Well, it feels like that anyway! I wonder how fat we'll all be after all this? We should have waited till we'd done all this to weigh ourselves and take before pictures! There's no way none of us gained less than five pounds! Ooh, Megan especially, look at her over there, what was that, her fifth piece of cheesecake? By the time we get done with my house, there's no way she'll still be able to fit those sweatpants! Come to think of it, my own sweatpants were feeling a wee bit too tight for comfort. . . _"

Sarah couldn't focus on that for long, though, not with a full half gallon carton of Ben & Jerry's singing her it's sweet, sweet song. She dug in, shoveling bite after bite into her gaping maw and seemingly bottomless stomach. She knew it wasn't bottomless, she could feel that very clearly, but there's always room for Ben & Jerry's, right? Even when she was starting a full half-gallon on an overly full stomach. 

She looked around as she finished. 

_"Okay, not too incredibly much more,"_ she thought. Three untouched cheesecakes, another pint of Chubby Hubby, and a few leftover muffins. They could finish this off before they rested, for sure. She wasn't even sure how much of a rest they would need. Compared to yesterday, this was nothing! I mean, it was only 10:00 and they were nearly done! Megan wouldn't have too much, she was sure of it. After all, she could tell why Bri was so massive, Julia wasn't so big, and she had less food. Of the group, Megan was least obese, so of course, she would have even LESS fattening foods laying around! 

If they'd stuck to the plan, in the time it took Sarah to finish the ice cream, Bri, Megan and Julia would have only gotten through one cheesecake, and maybe a few muffins, but, as has been established, they weren't very good at that. They did save her the pint of Chubby Hubby, which Sarah was glad for. They knew that was her favorite!


They agreed when they were done to go directly to Megan's house. They were full, yeah, but they could handle more, and after all, they WERE working on a deadline here. They had to finish today, so they didn't miss any school! 

Sarah was kind of shocked when they got there. Her hypothesis about Megan's house being a light binge was more than a little off base. See, Megan's family naturally ran a high metabolism, so they had no problems keeping junk food laying around the house. Actually, Megan's wasn't too slow either, she was just a lot lazier than the rest of the family, hence the chub. To make it worse, Megan had met her share of the deal and stocked the house with even more junk food than normal, though she couldn't deny that fact almost definitely helped in her recent four pounds. . . 

Now, though, they were going to deplete the house of all junk food intended for Megan's full family of five. This. . . was intimidating. But it must be done, for Megan's sake. 

Sarah plopped herself on the sofa and restarted her eating. She pulled over a huge piece of carrot cake and dug in, enjoying every bite. Her friends quickly followed her example, shoving more and more food into their mouths before they'd even managed to swallow their last bite. Their bellies swelled to accommodate for the caloric onslaught being foisted upon them, yet they kept going. Their stomachs began to ache, but still they could stand it, right? Wasn't too bad yet! Well, until it WAS. 

About one in the afternoon, they couldn't keep going anymore. They each looked about 10 months pregnant with twins (triplets in Sarah's case) so they decided that was enough for now. They lay back massaging their bulging midsections, trying in vain to relieve the pressure. It worked a little, enough for them to nod off to sleep, napping from about two until five. An unplanned nap. 

Julia was first to wake, and upon seeing the time, she flew off into a panic. They were on a deadline, if you recall, and there was NO room on their schedule for a four hour break! She woke up the rest of them and began again, double time. No more pausing over a particularly delicious mouthful, just on to the next without hesitation. But there was just so much! They ate until they couldn't move anymore to get more food, but their efforts were in vain. Their pig out didn't quite make it to the finish line before they passed out, sometime around eleven that night. This would have to go one more day. . . 

Monday morning, Megan's mother awoke them with a box of donuts, which, needless to say, didn't last very long. The girls had. . . difficulty getting up. School seemed out of the question, if only because Megan only had clothes to fit herself and Sarah, and only barely herself. The girls surely couldn't go in what they wore already, as tight and stained as their clothes were. 

And they were tighter. Visibly. Looking around, Sarah noticed Julia's breasts CLEARLY bulging above and around the sides of her bra, fat was folding all around the straps on Megan's bra, and from the looks of it, she wasn't sure how much longer the button on Bri's pants would hold. Not too long, she was sure. Actually, why hadn't she just unbuttoned them already? 

On that mark,why on earth had she even WORE pants with a button? The rest of them were wearing sweatpants! I mean, that just made sense for what they were doing, didn't it? She pulled her mind away from that, they needed to focus on the plan. They'd finish clearing Megan's house, that was sure. So. . . BIG breakfasts for all! 

One thing was clear. They needed to make Megan's family think they'd left for school. Then they'd have to call the school, excuse themselves from class. They'd have to fake sick, I mean, they couldn't exactly call in fat, no matter how true it was. The plan was decided. Leave, call the school, drive around the block a few times until Megan's mom left for work, then they'd return to feasting. Then they'd get back and finish the job. Then to Sarah's house, which should be pretty light, then finished!

Yeah, seems pretty easy when it's put like that. Coming back into Megan's house though. . . Yeah, they'd made a pretty big dent, but there was just so much left! Well, their stomachs had all night to digest, so they had a fresh start! Screw it, won't get anywhere if we don't start somewhere. And Sarah was feeling a bit peckish. . . I mean, she'd only gotten, what, three of those donuts? What kind of a lousy breakfast was that? And food was anything but scarce right here. 

Sarah grabbed a box of Oreos and began the morning. It seemed like the other girls had completely forgotten their original plan, and they dug in with even more enthusiasm than Sarah. With their inhibitions totally forgotten, Megan's house was cleared in record time. Okay, time to move to the EASY part of all this. Sarah's house. 

And for once, reality matched expectations. Sarah's house was cleared in less than an hour, leaving the group at 10:50, with nothing planned for the rest of the day. They laid back and waited to digest. They talked the whole time about whatever. 

Sarah chatted about how being heavier had changed her cheerleading, about how the other cheerleaders, who were beneath her in hierarchy, were almost rebelling against her, conspiring to make her look like a crappy leader in hopes the school would remove her as acting captain. She talked about how much she needed this diet to work, and her friends heard, and they decided to lay back on trying to make her fat. 

No, they decided, without even speaking to each other, never to do anything like this again. It was enough, they thought, just to sabotage any diet. Finally, Sarah was like them! Always, she'd been the thin one, something none of them had been for years. No, this wasn't about revenge, Sarah'd always been nice and accepting of their size. Now it was their turn to be the same. But they couldn't go back to the way things used to be, now they saw what it was now. 

They'd each had previous diets unintentionally destroyed because of Sarah's love of food, now it was time to return the favor. All this was in their heads, though, they didn't say it out loud for obvious reasons. At the same time as all this, the finally realized just how much all this meant to Sarah. On one level, they wanted to just give up and let her lose the weight, but this was the best talk they'd ever had as a group! With Sarah experiencing some of what they'd dealt with for much of their lives, they had something in common at long last. Their friendship was being made stronger for all this, and they couldn't just let that slip through their fingers. 

They'd still have to feign a diet, at first, anyway, to make sure Sarah didn't figure out what the last two days were REALLY about, but they could always “fall off the wagon” early, and drag Sarah off with them. No, they wouldn't help Sarah lose weight, but they could help her accept her new size. Wouldn't be too hard, there were definitely more than a few guys in school staring appreciatively at her over-sized ass. She may THINK she was getting too fat for guys, but that was because all the guys who liked it were behind her, staring intently at it as it bounced and jiggled. She couldn't see them, but her friends could. 

Maybe, just maybe, they could convince one of the cuter ones to work up the courage and ask her out! Surely, with a boyfriend who enjoyed her ass the size it was, she wouldn't be so worried about it! Then she'd be comfortable with it, maybe even give up this mad idea of a diet!

They were still jealous, but, they figured, after this weekend, Sarah'd be lucky if she wasn't ten pounds heavier, and with their encouragement, she'd STAY ten pounds heavier, at least until summer break. From there out, it was anyone's guess, but they had a feeling, just from her gain in the one month on a college campus over the summer, that she'd gain the freshman fifteen and then some once school started. Too bad they wouldn't be seeing that, though. 

They'd all gotten been accepted to college, so they were all going, no question about it, but none of them to the same college Sarah would be attending. This would be their last year to hang out together, their last year to sit around and just talk about things in their everyday lives. The five of them decided to make the most of it, in every way possible. They'd go see movies, have sleepovers, skip school together, everything they could think of. 

It got her friends thinking. If they were always together, they could easily stop Sarah from working out! They wouldn't be feeding Sarah extra calories, but that was fine. No gain, but no weight loss, either. Eh, they figured, Sarah was hardly big, but it was enough for them to relate. As long as she didn't lose weight, they'd be fine!

No. They didn't need to fatten her up, just to NOT lose any! Besides, they thought, she'd done a bang-up job of gaining weight without their help! All they could hope for was for that to continue.

And it did....


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Eleven*

By about one that afternoon, they all felt they had digested well enough to move around, do other things. One thing they knew for sure, though. After all that eating, none of them would be fitting well into their old wardrobe. Both Megan's and Sarah's sweatpants were in dire danger of exploding at any second. Sarah's were in more dire straits than Megan's, but both were worryingly strained. 

Yeah, after all this, a shopping trip was a necessity for all of them. According to their goals, Sarah had clearly gained the most, but their own gains were nothing to sneeze at. Julia's face and stomach took the majority of her gain, rounding her chin, and her tits were obviously bulging more than ever out of her E-cup bra. And had she always had that extra fat roll around her stomach? 

Bri was looking fatter than ever with her pants (finally) unbuttoned and her massive gut hanging out the bottom of her formerly baggy T-shirt. Despite this appearance though, out of the four of them, Bri had actually gained the LEAST! 

Next to Sarah, Megan looked to have gained the most. As I've said, her sweatpants looked like the wrong move would shred them into tiny pieces but that was, in no way, the only sign of the weekend's overindulgences. Her gut was jutting out much further than ever before, and not just because she was full. On the contrary, it didn't look stuffed at all, just round, and soft, and chubby. Her love handles were looking a bit sturdier now, too. Her boobs, which normally completely missed benefits of her weight gain, were straining against her bra, looking like she might finally move up to a D-cup! 

But it was Sarah who really stuck out. Her sweatpants had been straining from the start, at Bri's house. Now, on Monday, all that food had had time to coalesce, turning into soft, jiggly, flab. It was concentrated on her bottom half. She didn't know it, and her friends were HARDLY about to point it out, but the seam at the back of her pants had finally begun to split. Every sharp movement was popping a few new stitches, widening the gap just a tiny bit. 

Her, now slightly wider and rounder, rump was bulging out behind her like a shelf, and somehow, her sweatpants were suddenly uncomfortable. Above the pants, her tummy was hanging out a bit more than normal. Sarah's sweatpants were so tight that they managed something nearly impossible. The elastic waistband was creating a full on muffin top around Sarah's middle. Not a particularly small one, I might add. Indeed, it looked like the start of a genuine spare tire, like Megan's or Julia's. Bri's belly was too large to qualify as a "spare tire," unless the tire you imagined belonged to a tractor. It was still minor, but it had potential, that was a fact. 

For the first time in her life, Sarah had honest-to-god love handles. It didn't help that she still refused to just wear baggy T-shirts, and this shirt, even when she was thinner, clung to her curves, showing the smallest scrap of stomach. Now, with her new size, it was definitely showing much more than just that tiny touch of her tummy. 

It didn't even reach her bellybutton anymore! Her new love handles and recently enlarged muffin top were out there on display for anyone and everyone to see. She was bulging out all over, it seemed, and with good cause. This weekend had been successful, as far as the original plan. Less so, in that they ALL gained an obvious amount of weight, much more than they'd been hoping for.

In any case, they NEEDED to go shopping, if only to keep themselves fully clothed throughout the week. It was getting close to school letting out, so for dignity's sake, they made they made the hour drive to the mall to supply their clothing needs. And not a moment too soon! 

In the first shop, each girl found something they liked in a size larger than what they were wearing, and proceeded as a group into the changing rooms. Sarah removed her overly-tight sweatpants, ignoring the sounds of stitches popping as she did so,to try on her find. She glared at the jeans she'd chosen. They were light blue, clean-looking, and sturdy, but they were size 12, they weren't exactly loose, and to make it worse, they were ELASTIC! She could barely imagine the ridicule she'd get for wearing something like this to school! 

_It's not for long, it's not for long,_ it's not for long, she repeated to herself quietly, almost like a prayer. She struggled with them, but not too much. Hell, compared to squashing her fat ass into a cheer uniform, this was easy! 

She looked in a mirror to judge how she looked, and she had to admit, the jeans fit her. And well! Her lower half was putting the elastic to work, stretching slightly over her her new thunder thighs. They were comfortable, too, something Sarah hadn't felt in a while wearing jeans. All this kind of depressed Sarah a bit. I mean, it had been what, two weeks since she'd updated her wardrobe, swearing to herself that she'd NEVER get up to a size 12? And here she was, buying larger jeans! How far she'd fallen!

With that, she pulled off the jeans and tried to get her sweatpants back on. Easy right? I mean, they're SWEATPANTS! Well, she got them up to her thighs easy enough, but then the trouble started. She moaned and groaned as she fought with the pants to get them up over her hips, but this time, she couldn't ignore the small pops coming from the seams as stitches gave up. She heard them, but she couldn't get past the idea. These were SWEATPANTS! THEY'RE STRETCHY! 

Through a lot of careful and delicate wriggling though, she managed to get them on and around her hips after a while. First thing after she got out, new sweatpants were DEFINITELY in order, as depressing a thought as that was. She noticed some familiar noises from the stall next to her, where she knew Megan was trying on clothes, and felt a link to her. With one last powerful yank, Sarah forced her sweatpants up and over her shelf like ass.

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP

Sarah flushed a bright red, even though she knew no one was watching or judging her. God, people on the other side of the mall could probably hear that! She could hardly believe what just happened. She felt absolutely massive, I mean, dammit, sweatpants were what fat girls wore when they couldn't fit into anything else! And here she was, shredding a pair with her massive ass! Again, she felt like she was in free fall, fattening with every footstep she took. 

She collapsed backwards onto a bench, trying to process all this. I mean, she HAD to be the only girl ever, who'd ripped a pair of sweatpants! She sat quietly, listening to Megan's struggling to squeeze her sizable butt into her own sweatpants. It eased the pain a bit. She wasn't the only girl to need to fight to fit her fat ass into elastic clothes. The groans from next door got more and more insistent as Megan managed to force her pants higher and higher, and then came a familiar sound.

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP

Immediately, as Megan's spirits took a nosedive, Sarah's rose dramatically. She WASN'T the only woman to rip their fat pants! She had someone to relate to! 

When they both exited the dressing rooms, they wore what they'd brought in to try on. They almost felt too embarrassed to show their faces, but, they realized, no one knew who it was that had torn their pants in the changing rooms, so by looking embarrassed, they were actually identifying themselves as the guilty fat asses. They tried to put on brave faces and act like nothing had happened, at least until they got out of the store, which they did, as fast as they could. They'd need more clothes, but they could buy those somewhere else, right? 

Now, they were in need of comforting, which Bri and Julia supplied, to the best of their abilities, but it wasn't enough! They were on a diet now, just when they most needed comfort food! God, this was terrible timing! They sat there for a while longer, until Sarah had an idea. Their diet wasn't really STARTED yet, now was it? If so, they'd completely fucked it up that morning! Why not just continue on that? Just one last big binge before they started their diet! 

Now, with her friends' recent updates to their plan, they weren't about to try and stop her. They were surprised though, at how fast she'd gone back on her diet. I mean, that was all it took? A few hours without eating and something to point out how fat she'd gotten? God, if that was it, even without their intervention, she'd never succeed at losing weight! Hell, with her appetite, she'd probably be up another ten pounds by Christmas! 

They continued on to their next stop, Victoria's Secret, to get Megan and Julia refitted. Their progress, though, was slowed when they passed the food court. It was the PERFECT place for for their final feast! So many choices! Practically every fast food restaurant had a spot there, there was a locally-owned bakery! To make things even better, Sarah thought, there was an entire store entirely devoted to candy of every kind! 

Yeah, this binge was exactly what she needed. Everything she had ever craved was within a hundred yards of her! She hadn't eaten in over five hours now, which was the longest she'd been without food for months, so she felt hungry enough to eat Macdonald's out of business! For the sake of enjoyment, though, she had to mix it up, get a little from almost every restaurant, doubling up on the desserts to satisfy the sugar cravings she and her friends were experiencing. 

If she'd thought it through, she might have realized that maybe this wasn't such a good idea, shopping hungry, but she was too focused on how delicious this would be when they got to eating it. She imagined how it would feel, stuffed to the gills with cheeseburgers, Ice cream and chocolate. This diet would be like torture anyway, it'd be best to go in with a full stomach! When they could hold no more, they found a table large enough to hold that much food, and sat down to enjoy the spoils of their shopping. 

Bri, Julia and Megan, especially Megan, dug in with as much fervor as Sarah. One last binge, after something like this weekend, how bad could it be? Their figures were still recovering from the weekend, it's not like it'd be any different. It'd just extend their time being fatter than normal, nothing they couldn't handle. It was a lot of food, though, and the girls focused on different groups of food. Julia went in for the more ethnic foods, Chinese, Mexican, she really didn't care. Bri went for the Italian foods, like pasta and pizza. Megan's preference was to the fast food, burgers, fries, fried chicken, she didn't particularly care. 

Sarah was focusing mostly on the desserts, and she drew more than a few stares from bystanders. Understandably so, as she made an odd sight, a chubby woman shoveling ice cream down her throat almost faster than the eye could follow, her stomach expanding slowly as it filled more and more, with hundreds, no thousands of empty calories. She didn't seem to notice the swelling either, she just kept inhaling desserts like it was nothing! It was more than just an act, too. Her recent binging had stretched her stomach out, and compared to Saturday night, this was a light snack! 

They spent hours there, eating and eating and eating. Not continuously, of course, but they had a system. They would eat until they felt they couldn't move, wait until they could, and go up to get another round of calorie bombs. Three times they went through this. They ate until they felt like they would explode, then take a break to let things settle, repeat. Three times. In the end, what they ate could have fed a small village in Africa. Six full hours, from one until seven, they ate their hearts out. By the end of the last binge, it wasn't even about comforting themselves for how fat they'd gotten over the last few days. It was sheer determination. They would not stop for anything

And still, at the end, Sarah felt unsatisfied. It wasn't about hunger, she wasn't hungry by any means, but she craved chocolate. All that dessert, yet somehow, not enough chocolate! They decided to stop by that candy store just for a while, to satisfy, nay, over indulge their sugar cravings. 

As she wandered in, it felt like she had been magically transported to a world made to satisfy every dream she'd ever had. There was chocolate left and right, gummy bears lined the walls, there were countless boxes of every candy she had heard of, but never seen. It felt magical, like she'd never be able to decide! 

The other girls had the same feeling, but it wasn't any of their first time in the store. On the contrary, Julia was a regular customer as of late, and the cashier recognized her and started a conversation about their great new products, which they HAD to buy, of course. They all walked out the store loaded down with candies, and Sarah immediately pulled out one of the two pound bars of chocolate she had just bought, shoving it into her mouth as fast as possible. 

GOD, Sarah loved chocolate! She'd bought six two pound bars, one for immediate consumption and the rest "for cheat days only!" They sat down at the nearest bench and each pulled out some of what they'd bought, stuffing it in their mouths without forethought. After the last few days, they could all eat almost twice what they'd manage before! 

They next got up and walked towards Victoria's Secret. Had it always been this long a walk? Sarah asked herself. They got, yet again, slowed down, this time because they passed a Cinnabon, and Sarah couldn't resist. She ordered three of them, then as she walked started, for the first time since she started eating, to wonder if she was overdoing it just a tiny bit. I mean, THREE Cinnabons? Kind of excessive, don't you think? She put this out of her mind quickly. Tonight was the feast before the famine, and she was going to feast as much as her body would allow. Which was a lot these days. 

When she'd polished off the Cinnabons, she pulled out the chocolate bar again, and started nibbling a bit more. GOD did they move this shop to another state or something? Walking was getting uncomfortable, with every step jostling her gut a tiny bit more than she would prefer. It wasn't like she NEEDED anything there, anyway! Her bras fit very well, thank you very much! 

Come to think of it, though, she could stand to move up a size in the panties department. Her panties were making a habit of bunching up between her ass cheeks. What used to be full coverage was looking more like a thong these days. She could use this to fix that problem, move up a size, replacing her medium sizes with large sizes. That, she reminded herself, was only temporary, what with the diet starting the next day. She could only imagine how much weight she'd lose on that!

After what felt like forever, they made it. They all collapsed onto chairs in the store, feeling slightly worn out from walking that far with such swollen stomachs. It took a few minutes for them to recover, and the lull was filled with conversation and much snacking. 

Sarah was about halfway through her chocolate bar by now, and was finally feeling how much she had eaten that day. She tried to stand, but the weight of her bulging belly, and all that fat she'd gained in the last few days, was much more than she'd been expecting, and she plopped back down on her ass. 

She repositioned herself and tried again, succeeding this time, then looking to find herself some new underwear. It felt bizarre, searching for medium sized panties. She'd been shopping for smalls for so long! She picked out a pair that looked to cover her ass pretty fully, and as a bonus, were green, complementing her fiery red hair! 

She glanced over at Julia, who was being fitted for a new bra. Was she really THAT much bigger because of their three day binge? That was intense! She'd never say this out loud, but Julia was looking very much pregnant, with her cannonball breasts, and fully gorged gut hanging out in front of her. 

Sarah knew she must look similar herself, her stomach feeling and looking like she'd just swallowed a bowling ball! She rubbed her stomach, letting loose a few small burps, relieving a lot of the pressure she'd been feeling. She wandered into the changing room and stripped down once more. She took a few minutes to determine the extent of the damage. The tops of the panties were under stress, that was obvious, and both cheeks were peeking out under the bottoms. She slapped her ass, as a test, and watched as wobbled uncontrollably. 

You'd think she'd by now have gotten used to it, but she was constantly amazed at how fat her ass was now. Especially considering how her waist was seemingly immune to the gain! Well not right now, obviously, engorged as it was with ice cream and chocolate, but in general, it hadn't gotten too big! Under normal circumstances, the sight of her expanding backside would have triggered a depressed reaction, but with her stomach as full as it was, she just couldn't get upset for some reason. 

She tried on the undies and decided they were absolutely perfect. She bought five pairs, all different colors to last her through the week, and sat down beside Bri on a nearby bench. They sat talking, and Sarah mentioned how much it sucked she'd gone up to a 12. This pissed her friend off, much more than she could have expected. 

As it turned out, Bri had moved up to that size, what, a decade ago? SHE was being forced to squeeze her super-sized body into a 22, a XXL! Size 12, to her was a dream, a fading memory of a time long gone by. They waited until Megan and Julia walked out with their new acquisitions, then walked all the way back across the mall. 

This time, Sarah's hunger was sated, so it seemed shorter, and much faster than before. The time spent at Victoria's Secret had given her stomach some time to digest, so her gut wasn't being jostled around unduly, which she was grateful for. The group still was looking pregnant, but walking was definitely easier than before. 

On the drive home, they talked about the day, how full they still felt, and how this diet had to work. That last one was mostly Sarah, but her friends did nothing to contradict her. They talked about how fat they felt, and they realized something. Those measurements they'd done? They were so wrong now. No WAY was Sarah still at 139. No way was Megan still at 171. 

Somehow, it actually looked like Megan had gained MORE weight than Sarah! Well, she was the first to just give in to her hunger. . . In any case, there was no telling until tomorrow. They couldn't weigh themselves NOW, full as they were with food. For Sarah, that could bump her up as much as five to ten pounds! By this point, she'd finished off that candy bar, most of it while waiting at Victoria's Secret, and she had moved on to lighter bits of candy. 

There was no knowing exactly how much tonights pig-out had cost her in the short-term, weight-wise. Long term, there was no question. She was going to gain a good bit of weight, more than any of her friends. See, they had eaten a great many regular dinner entrees, but Sarah had eaten nothing but desserts and candy. Nothing except hundreds of empty calories. That chocolate alone had well over 4000 calories, and that wasn't in any way, the smallest dessert she'd eaten that night! 

Megan was, surprisingly, second in how much she'd eaten! Bri was used to cakes and baked goods, but those, they'd left to Sarah, and full meals were much more filling than dessert. Julia was last, but she'd bought twice the amount of candy than the other girls, so her future diet was pretty much derailed already! 

Sarah realized this, and when she considered that they'd have to wait until tomorrow just to see where they'd be starting from, they could just sort of post-pone the diet until Thursday. That'd work, right? I mean, they didn't have to stuff themselves like they'd done this weekend or anything! And it was probably best to know where they were REALLY starting as opposed to where they WOULD HAVE BEEN starting. 

She ran it past the other girls, who were surprised to hear, once again, that she was perfectly willing to go another day without trying to lose weight. That was the second time today! Well, even if she tried to get them to "stuff themselves one last time," they weren't about to do it. They were already fat, but they weren't okay with getting even fatter. God, it was almost like Sarah now WANTED to get fat!

(Continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## mdy73

Well prepared, i hope for next chaptures...


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah Part Twelve*

To start, let me make one thing abundantly clear. Sarah did NOT, at least consciously, want to be fat in any way. She absolutely despised the feeling of her clothes getting tighter, of people judging her silently, of the ones who weren't so silent. She was sick of the whispers behind her back, of the constant friction between her thighs, of her gut bunching up into small rolls when she leaned forward. She was sick of the pregnancy rumors she knew were floating around the school, of having to worry about her pants blowing wide open every time she bent forward, of her panties continually riding up her crack. 

No, consciously Sarah hated her body right now. In the back of her subconscious though, she really didn't mind her gain quite so much. The benefits were subtle, but powerful. For example, her relationships with her friends had suddenly become a thousand times stronger! 

Before all this, she considered them just “lunch friends,” the kind of friends you eat lunch with, but don't have much in common outside of that. There was literally no overlap between their activities. Sarah was, to Bri. Megan, and Julia's minds, a popular girl who just happened to sit with them a lot. They felt no bond, no connection to what was going on in her life, and they didn't really care, to be honest, so they never tried to butt their way in. 

During lunch break, they were friends, but outside the cafeteria, they might as well have lived in different continents. They liked Sarah just fine, but they were more than a little intimidated by her beautiful, shapely body. I mean, what on earth would a sexy girl like THAT POSSIBLY have in common with a girl like “Jumbo-Jugs” Julia? Or the school's officially designated fat ass? Well, until this summer, nothing. 

This was almost a shared experience among the four of them, getting fatter and having trouble stopping the gain. They'd all been on diets that completely failed to make them thinner. By getting fat, Sarah and her friends were brought so much closer, almost like a family, and she loved that! All of them knew what it was like to try squeezing into clothes a size smaller than their bodies. They could relate to stepping on a scale and having gained twelve pounds of blubber! 

Now they were giving her a ray of hope that she might somehow LOSE the weight! If she'd really thought that through, thought about the dozens of diets they had started, only to fail and end up FATTER, her hope would have vanished, but she NEEDED that hope. She refused to admit to her conscious mind that there was no way she would lose significant weight on their diet advice. 

Subconsciously, though, she knew it, and she knew they'd keep getting fatter and fatter, and if she did it too, the friendship would only get stronger than ever! She was conflicted. She hated how fat she'd let herself get, but she loved the effects more, but she was a CHEERLEADER, she COULDN'T get fat, but she had made better friends, but her gut was starting to grow, but so was her ass, and men love a curvy woman. GOD WHY WAS EVERYTHING SO CONFUSING?!

Well, at least she had her friends to help her sort it all out, help her accept the weight until she managed to drop it. She couldn't even put into words how comforting that was to her. 

Maybe, just maybe, she thought, she could even ENJOY herself still? Well, she was definitely enjoying the liberation she felt by eating until she couldn't move, but she couldn't stay that stuffed forever! I mean, she'd never get anywhere! 

Then what about boys? She'd never actually had a boyfriend, despite her stunning looks. I mean yeah, she'd been asked out plenty of times, but she'd never taken anyone up on it! She had certain standards, and so far, none of the guys fit those standards. She had very strong feelings on what love was, and refused to fall for guys faking it to get in her pants. The guys she would actually have agreed to date were all too shy to ask her, a cheerleader, out on a date. And how on EARTH would she find a guy to go out with her now she was so fat?!

See, consciously she was still in the mindset that ALL guys MUST be totally, universally disgusted by how fat her ass had gotten, but out of the corner of her eye, she'd seen more than a few guys staring at her bouncy butt. She always ignored them though, and kept comparing herself to the other cheerleaders, which was hardly a fair standard. I mean, even BEFORE summer, she'd been the biggest cheerleader on the squad, with her bootilicious bod, and now. . . 

She saw the girls in the locker room, saw their six-pack abs, their tight asses and thin thighs, then looked at her OWN physique. Well, even before all this, she'd never had a six-pack, but now, she more than just lacked a six-pack, she was beginning to bulge out over the tops of her pants! Her butt had never been as firm as theirs, always a bit bigger, but nothing like it was now. 

That's what she was seeing, day after day, to compare her body to, and it dropped her self-esteem like a stone. Compared to THAT, how could anyone find THIS attractive? But somewhere in the back of her mind, she noticed the lustful looks from guys all around, and something back there was saying “it's okay, you aren't TOO fat yet.” The alternative being her believing she'd end up alone forever if she didn't lose weight, she was acting more on the second voice, without even knowing it. 

More than just offering unrealistic expectations though, she was starting to feel almost like the other girls on the squad were rejecting her authority as captain. They had started just meeting outside of normal practices and coming up with completely new routines. Routines better than what they would have done otherwise. Routines that cut Sarah out completely. Not that she could have kept up with them anyway, but it hurt that they were just leaving her out to dry at halftime. They'd even come up with a few new cheers! 

Sarah was completely put out of a job now. She was supposed to pick the routine so it looked best, and decide which cheers to do! She could hardly deny the quality of what these girls were producing, so she felt obligated to let them perform, even if it left her alone on the sideline, or more likely, the concessions stand at half time, She was still doing the exercises to keep up what she could still do, but she wasn't by any means getting better at them. 

The other girls, though,were constantly improving. People were saying this was one of the best cheer squads in years, except for that fat one, of course. It was entirely because Sarah had gained so much, too. Working on their own, without a former hottie on their asses about their laziness, they were working harder than ever before, determined to show the public how embarrassingly fat their leader had gotten. There had only been two games so far, and it would take a bit of preparation, but they had a plan. A good plan. It would take a bit of time, maybe a week or two, but it was PERFECT. Absolutely FOOLPROOF. 

It would work without a doubt.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part thirteen*

Tuesday morning Sarah woke up and immediately regretted yesterday's events. If she was one pound heavier, she was ten, without a doubt! Those tiny rolls of fat when she leaned forward were now much bigger, and the first shirt she grabbed, an old favorite of hers, was looking more like a tube top than a regular shirt. 

_Screw it,_ she thought, and decided to wear it anyway. She grabbed her new jeans and pulled them on, thinking the whole way, were these really this tight yesterday? She tried to dismiss the idea, thinking here was NO WAY she could possibly have gained that much weight in one afternoon. Absolutely none. She struggled with the button a bit (_I'm still bloated from yesterday, that's all) _and when she got it, she looked in the mirror. 

_Man, these jeans are looking tight_, she observed. And she had a muffin top now? A genuine muffin top? 

_This has to end, and tomorrow it will. Not today, though. _

Today is the day before the diet, because they still had to weigh themselves and take pictures, and THEN they could start. She wasn't going to try anything like yesterday's binge, but no reason to limit herself now, was there? 

She pulled through the Krispy Kreme drive-through, without a moments hesitation. Yeah, the dozen chocolate coated donuts didn't really last too long. Just by the time she got to school, eight minutes later, half of them were gone, and the other half were gone by third period. 

Yes, no binging today, but neither would Sarah deny herself what she wanted. She even brought the second of her cache of two pound chocolate bars, just in case she got an insatiable craving for chocolate. She held herself back, though, from eating it. Until third period anyway. Right before lunch, she pulled it out and started snacking on it, covertly, avoiding any suspicion. 

Lunch, she found her friends fasting to get their weight down for the weigh-in later. She didn't help when she sat down with a huge tray loaded with food of every kind, tempting them. They held out until she got to her dessert, a small, but luscious looking sundae, dripping with chocolate and caramel. That was it, they HAD to try some of this fabulous food. They had to get a full meal, just to get a sundae, but it wasn't anything they weren't used to! All they really wanted though, was that ice cream, and they left the rest of their meals alone, where Sarah took care of them. 

She pulled out the chocolate bar and continued eating it. Before the day was out, she decided, this chocolate would be GONE, one less temptation for her while she dieted. Well, except for the four still at home but those were for emergencies ONLY! 

She wasn't done by the end of her next period, so she went off to cheer practice with half a pound of chocolate still uneaten. Immediately after practice was over, she and her friends were heading over to Megan's house to get weighed and measured, so she felt like it had to be gone by then. On their very first stretch, she feigned a pulled muscle and gave herself the day off, while still commanding the other girls. 

More than a few dirty looks were shot at her as she bolted down the last of her chocolate bar in record time. Revolutionary spirit was rising amongst the cheerleaders. Not this week, it wouldn't happen, but they were working to find some little thing to either embarrass her into quitting or force the school to remove her. The game was afoot.

Sarah forced herself to remain blissfully ignorant of all these things, for her sanity's sake. Which would, in the end, be her undoing, as it made her an even easier target for their snark. She ended practice a bit early in hopes of getting one last bag of chips in before the diet began. Then she met with her friends to get things started. 

They talked a while and they came to a decision. They would weigh themselves for sake of information, but weight, they decided, wasn't that big a deal. No, size was the important thing, and weight wasn't the same thing. And clothing sizes, it could take a lot of weight loss to actually move down a size, and they needed quicker gratification. No, instead of focusing mostly on weight, they were going to actually measure themselves in inches, bust-waist-hips. Then when they wanted to know how much they had lost, they could just pull out a measuring tape and check. 

This was definitely a good thing in Bri and Julia's cases since, if you remember, they both needed someone else to see the numbers for them. Weight, they would meet up once a month to check. Measurements, once a week on their own. They'd meet up on Saturdays to talk about how things were going, their recent measurements, that kind of thing. Like a support group, which was the idea. 

They went into Megan's house, and immediately, Sarah was amazed. Somehow, Megan's family had completely replaced all the junk food they had eaten over the last few days. How the hell was Megan still as thin as she was?! While Megan went off to gather the tape and the scale, Sarah dove into an open box of donuts from that morning. 

"What?" tjhey asked. 

"The diet didn't start until after the weigh-in!" Sarah explained.

Bri and Julia watched this display, slightly amused at Sarah's self-contradictory actions. She was the one who had the most depending on the diet to work, and she was the one who desperately WANTED to get the whole thing started, yet she seemed determined to not start until she was as fat as she could get! 

Bri was weighed and measured first. She looked least affected by the weekend, if only because she was already so damn big. She stepped on the scale and waited to hear the results. She didn't wait long. “272!” the answer came up from below her blob of a belly. Eh, not a big deal, really, to her, but it was discouraging to the other girls to hear. Eight pounds on the girl who'd gained noticeably less than anyone else? 

They got the measuring tape next and decided to start where Bri was biggest. Fifty-three inches. Damn, that was big. More than four whole feet around. The other girls immediately felt better. They'd NEVER let themselves get THAT big, ever! I mean, it would take a lot to get any of them up quite that much. I mean fify-three inches? DAMN! Her hips came out about an even fifty, proving once and for all, that Bri had almost no butt. Her tit's weren't too big either, only coming out to about fifty inches all told. They scribbled down the numbers, the 272 and the 53-50-50 measurements. Pictures were taken to compare against later and the inspection moved on to Julia.

Julia stepped onto the scale already having accepted that she wouldn't be able to see the numbers. She braced herself for bad news as she waited for Sarah to report back up. 201! The number didn't surprise Julia, but it was hard to hear. The last week and a half, she'd been comforting herself with the fact that at least she was under 200. Couldn't say that any more though. Time to tell the damage she'd done to her body with the tape, starting with her tits. They'd always taken most of her weight, and this binge was no exception. 

Her new F-cup bra was looking tighter than it had the day before, if only a little. 45 inches was the end result, and that little fact lifted Julia's spirits up, just enough for her to bear moving down to her waist. The number there, though, dropped them down lower than even before. Thirty-seven inches. Wha? Her hips didn't lift her spirits in the slightest, coming in at forty-three inches. Her reaction wasn't as pronounced as last time, as she'd been half expecting something like this, but she still wanted to cry. She posed for pictures and now it was someone else's turn for humiliation.

Megan went next, stepping up to determine total damage. For the first time in her life, she actually had a little difficulty seeing the number! Not too much though, it just took a little time maneuvering her breasts out the way and leaning over, and she could just barely make it out. 188! Man, she'd gained a lot! More than either Julia or Bri, for sure! 

She thought for a second. It made sense, didn't it? There had been a lot more fast food than pizza or chinese. Still., screw it! 17 pounds? She was almost as big as Julia was before all this, and she didn't even get the boobs to go with it! Yeah she was up to a D cup, but that was hardly enough to make up for the rest of her body. Speaking of, how massive had she let herself get? Bad news first, she thought, and started with her hips. Forty-six inches. No wonder she'd had to move up to a size twenty! 

Her ass was as big as Bri's waist! Now her waist, where she looked to have added the most. Thirty-five inches. Not massive or anything, but it definitely ruled her out as being an hourglass shape, that was for sure. Now to measure the only good aspect of her weight gain, her tits. She'd never been particularly well-endowed, but they were starting to come into their own now. She'd just moved up to a D-cup, but considering her forty-six inch ass, they weren't too obvious. Thirty-four inches. Not too shabby, even if her gut did camouflage their size pretty well. Pictures were taken and it was time to move on to Sarah.

Sarah wasn't totally prepared though, as she was still working her way through the box of donuts. Her stomach was still bulging a bit from the day's food. The other girls stared a little shocked at how she could STILL be eating. 

"What? I'm just helping remove a little temptation for Megan!" One thing they all decided, to minimize the shock, they had to cut Sarah off from food until she'd digested. Which they did. It didn't take too long, though, before they just said screw it, she weighs what she weighs, no need to hide it from her. Her stomach was mostly deflated by now, anyway. 

She scrambled onto the scale and uttered a small scream. 155! Sure, less than Megan, but ONLY ONE STINKING POUND?! WHAT KIND OF DIFFERENCE DID THAT MAKE?! Time to find out, she thought, grabbing for the measuring tape. Start with the ass, get the bad news over with. Forty-one. Man! She remembered her last doctor's appointment, her measurements then. 35-24-38. That was definitely long gone by now. 

What about her other measurements though? Might as well get a complete picture of where she would be starting on this new diet. She halfheartedly pulled the tape around the thickest part of her waist. Twenty-seven and a half inches. Well, she thought, that's still pretty good, right? Not too fat, literally half as far around as Bri, though that wasn't too uplifting a comparison,now she thought about it. Next, she moved a bit further north to measure her tits, which came out to be thirty-eight and a half. 

Not too shabby. Definitely gave her a dramatic hourglass shape! She could still work this out, right? Just lose a bit of ass flab, and there you go! Only problem was clothes. Below the waist, she was a (tight) size twelve, but it got weird above the waist. The only shirts that didn't hang down off her boobs, making her seem kind of shapeless, were skin-tight tube tops, and those made every pound around her middle so much more obvious! 

She was used to dressing nicely, kind of classy, nothing on display, but still alluring. Now she looked shapeless, or fatter than she really was. She was dead set against T-shirts, though, so she kind of resigned herself to having to walk around looking and feeling fifteen pounds fatter than she was. It didn't help that her new jeans were already pinching a bit. She posed for pictures and they were done with the weighing. 

Julia had a thought about the whole diet they had planned. She reminded everyone of the pictures they'd taken before all this went down, and suggested they compare their pre-binge bodies to their new pictures. The changes were plenty visible already, but it'd be even more obvious comparing pictures before and after style. The other girls agreed and pulled the photos out of their purses. The differences were blaringly obvious! If you ran them backwards, every one of them could be turned into a very effective ad for a weight loss drug! Well everyone except Bri's the difference in her really wasn't that dramatic.

They mostly focused on Megan, Julia and Sarah's pictures because Bri had gained the least and because, like I said, it really wasn't that noticeable a gain on a body of her dimensions. Julia's new twelve pounds on the other hand definitely made their presence known on her body. Her love-handles were much more pronounced than before, and she had a few new fat rolls that were noticeably absent in the before picture. Her boobs were definitely a bit bigger, but you couldn't really tell from the front. 

It looked like most of Julia's twelve new pounds had broken their pattern, landing on her gut, which was, for the first time ever, starting to catch up with her tits. The profile picture made her gain the most obvious. Her gut and boobs were very clearly bulging out several inches further than before, but her fleshy belly was growing a bit faster than her breasts. Her ass was more or less unchanged from before, if a tiny bit wider. She looked amazingly soft and jiggly. 

The weight was more visible on Sarah than Julia, if only because she'd been starting from a lighter body. As wide as she'd thought her hips had been in that first picture, they looked even wider here, like she'd been stretched a bit to either side. Those love-handles she'd been so worried about before? Pffft, they were nothing to what she had going on down there right now. Same was true with her thighs. Hell, it was like her whole body had been stretched out in all directions. Oooh, and her bra was feeling a bit tighter now. Not unbearable, but a bit. 

Her ass was eating her panties yet again, because she hadn't worn her new ones today. Looking at her old picture, she almost felt ridiculous for having been as upset as she'd been. Right that moment, she'd give anything just to be as thin as that, starting a diet at that weight instead of what she weighed right now. Sixteen pounds lighter? Not too much, but as good a place as any to start! 

Well, no, she was starting at sixteen pounds FATTER, not so encouraging. . . Besides, at 5'5, didn't that officially make her medically overweight? She wanted to try and see if she could “pinch an inch,” but she was a little afraid of the results. Looking at her new picture, she was vaguely reminded of Megan's before, but with a much thinner waist of course. Bigger tits too, but not by that much. Her gut was bigger now, and just starting to hang out over her panties. She was once again reminded of rising bread dough, puffing out from her waistline. 

That almost cute look to the before? Less so, now the bread had risen a bit further. It looked so much softer. Almost like it would. . . she slapped it lightly and watched in horror as it jiggled in response. NO! HER TUMMY COULDN'T JIGGLE!!! I mean, the only shirts she could wear these days were skin tight around her tummy, so it'd be out there for anyone and everyone to see! It was one thing just to lack muscle tone, she hadn't had that all year, but this?! HER STOMACH JIGGLING!? She didn't want to think about it, though she knew she would have to before dressing tomorrow. 

She didn't even check how much her ass jiggled, she could feel how much that was happening just as she walked around, not even COUNTING how much it wobbled during cheer routines! OOH, and those cheer uniforms were anything but flattering to a heavier woman! Then she went off into how the hell would she be able to fit into that uniform this week, with sixteen new pounds of fat! The damn thing was tight BEFORE all this! There was no way in hell it would fit her NOW! Unless. . . She could always try to. . . Well, that was the only way it could work! 

Sarah decided that sometime in the next few days, she would pull her old sewing machine out and alter the uniform to fit her fattened form. She drew herself away from this and back into the moment, which was Megan's pictures.

They had chosen to look at Megan's last of all, as she was clearly showing her gain more than any of the other girls. Those seventeen new pounds of pure flab were sitting heavily on Megan's body. Normally it would have almost all gone straight to her ass, expanding it a good few inches, but most of this new weight bucked that trend and settled mostly ABOVE her waist. She had, like Julia, added the majority of her weight directly to her already bulging belly. Whereas before the weekend, it had just jutted out a bit, it was clearly and obviously hanging out over her panties now, not quite as much as Julia's, but noticeably more than before. 

Whereas before Megan had been “a little chubby” above the waist she was now VERY chubby. It wasn't limited to her gut alone though; her ass was bigger, but not by much, and from the side, her breasts looked bigger than before and gravity was starting to work it's magic on them. Her gut was bulging out pretty far, almost even with her breasts now, but not quite there. Four or five more pounds, Sarah estimated, and they'd be even. Megan's arms looked to have taken a bit of weight, too, and Sarah couldn't help but notice them jiggle whenever she reached for something. It wasn't a big thing or anything, but they definitely wobbled now. 

Sarah wondered briefly how much weight it would take for her arms to start doing that. . . No, stop that thinking immediately, she scolded herself. She'd never get there because she'd never let herself get even a TINY bit fatter than she was right now, let alone as fat as Megan was had let herself get. She immediately regretted that thought. I mean, Megan was the one she related most to, with the similarities between their bodies. 

Neither Julia or Bri had ever split a pair of sweatpants, that was for sure. Besides, it wasn't ENTIRELY Megan's fault she was the size she was, was it? Her family had unbelievably fast metabolisms, and she just didn't inherit that. Then she had to live in a house full of people who DID have fast metabolisms and therefore kept fatty foods all around to tempt a girl like Megan to overeat. After al, didn't the fact that she was JUST hitting 180 proved how much control she managed to keep over herself. 

If she'd lived there, Sarah would be over three hundred, without a doubt. Or maybe Megan DID have a naturally fast metabolism, but she ate too much for it to keep her thin? She thought of that, then she thought about how much they had all eaten over the weekend they'd just had and dismissed the notion. I mean yeah, Megan had eaten probably more than Sarah, but it was a close match, and she'd only gained one pound more than her? No this wasn't a matter of a naturally fast metabolism overloaded with calories, this was an occasional lack of control. 

Sarah now wished SHE had that kind of self control. I mean, it had been what, three whole weeks since school started and in that time she had gained more than TWENTY POUNDS?! Go back to the start of the summer and it was more than thirty! She had absolutely no self control and, come to think of it, neither did Bri or Julia. 

Well, she thought, that was kind of obvious. It was the entire reason that the whole weekend had gone the way it did, and had the results it had. It was exactly why she was sixteen pounds fatter on Tuesday than she'd been the week before. It was exactly why she'd had her friends help her to wipe the junk food out of her house, and why she'd helped her friends do the same, though looking around Megan's house, and looking at their newly-enlarged figures, she wondered briefly if it was worth it. 

I mean it had been all of ONE day, Megan's house was filled with junk food again, and Megan was seventeen pounds fatter to show for it all. And it wouldn't be forever before Bri's mom brought home another cake for Bri to eat, either. Knowing Julia, she'd cave in within the week and give up the diet. Was the whole, crazy, food-filled weekend a waste of time and nothing but another thing that made her fatter with no benefits? No, she thought, it was a good idea, even if it only lasts for a few days. Maybe we can lose a few pounds in those days, hopefully getting us below the weights were we were on Saturday. 

Besides, with her new, once again up-sized exercise shorts that there was NO threat of her ripping, she could really step it up during cheer practice, burn way more calories! She had been taking it easy during practices lately, hadn't she? She thought about that for a second, and out of the last two weeks, there had been only three practices she had fully participated in without taking a break because of a “pulled muscle.” No more of those, though. Maybe if she led by example, lost a lot of the weight, the rest of the squad would listen to her more, start respecting her. Maybe.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Fourteen*

Sarah didn't cheat on her diet the next two days. . . too much.

Okay, so maybe she'd had a few too many Hershey's Kisses on Wednesday, and she definitely shouldn't have ordered that Double Quarter Pounder on the way home from cheer practice. And that one time she'd had seconds at school? Surely that didn't count! How many extra calories could there POSSIBLY be in four slices of pizza, a small ice cream cone and one pudding cup?

She'd been sure not to get anything that was TOO big, so it was fine, right? 

That slice of cake on Thursday, that probably wasn't such a good idea, but then, she NEEDED to taste it to be sure that it was any good! Okay, so it was a bit more than just a taste, but generally she'd been good! 

Honestly! I mean, those overindulgences were totally excused by how hard she'd been working at practice, right?

After all, she'd added back a lap around the field! Only one though because I mean, who NEEDS two of those? Pointless repetition, that's all it was! It didn't matter that she had to walk it right? She wasn't quite up to jogging ALL THE WAY around a whole football field yet, but, maybe, later?

Yeah, it'd have to be later.

Friday, she actually woke up kind of excited! She had made a few alterations to her uniform, so now it was both fitting AND flattering! Well, flattering might not be the EXACT right word there. It. . . well, it drew attention away from her softening stomach. The school might get a few complaints from parents again, but if it kept people off her back about her weight, she genuinely didn't care.

Her boobs now distracted from the flabby bulge directly beneath them, meaning thay they were right out in the public eye. She felt a little weird about it. She knew she was dressing like a slut, but it got the effect she wanted and the unintentional side effects weren't important. It wasn't quite big enough for her to be comfortable, but she could get it on at least.

She did her makeup and brushed her hair, taking longer than normal. Actually, she took TOO long and had to run out of the house without breakfast to get there on time. She passed a small restaurant and realized what happened every time she skipped breakfast. Those were the days she would stop repeatedly at vending machines in the hallway, and at lunch make an even bigger pig of herself than normal.

So why was she okay with that? Especially on a day like today, when she was shoehorned into her cheer uniform. She could just picture herself binging at lunch, having to unbutton her skirt to make more room, then not being able to get it buttoned again. That had happened before, with Megan and a pair of jeans about a year ago, and she didn't want to see how it felt herself, that was for sure.

Solution: Mcdonald's drive-through. 

She grabbed two Mcgriddles and went on her way to school. She got there just in time, running into her first period class to many amazed stares from other students. See, Sarah had done a good job the last two days, staying out of the public eye, so really, the only people who had seen this recently upgraded version of Sarah were her friends and fellow cheerleaders.

Now here she was, gut hanging over the edge of her skirt, cleavage in broad view of everyone! It was like she had no shame! Her stomach was still a little swollen from her fatty breakfast, making it seem all the worse in the eyes of her peers. 

This was what she'd been afraid of from the start - becoming a fat girl who still thinks she's skinny and dresses like it. Her cleavage was the focus of MOST of the gossip about her that day, but it wasn't quite enough for people to completely miss her gut and DEFINITELY not enough for them to miss her growing backside.

To make all this worse, around third period, it became obvious to her that two Mcgriddles wasn't enough for breakfast to stave off hunger until lunch. She stopped off at the vending machines and looked for the healthiest thing she could find. Only, nothing in the machine was even remotely healthy. She needed to get to class, so she just went for her favorite snacks, a Twix.

It didn't survive to fourth period, so she HAD to get more! This time she got two. That should help, right? And if it didn't, it'd be okay because lunch was coming soon. Well, it really wasn't enough, but she forced herself NOT to buy any more before lunch. I mean, more candy would just wreck her diet!

As a result of this, she was positively RAVENOUS when she came in to lunch. Her diet flew out the window as she worked her way through two large trays and a large plate loaded with nothing but desserts. Her three fat friends shared a knowing look. They knew this would happen sometime soon, just not exactly when. Sarah was going off the diet after less than a week, and they'd have to pick up the pieces of her shattered ego tomorrow.

She completely neglected her duties to the squad in regards to her assignment to her buddy, choosing instead to eat the cake she'd cut for him, and completely forgetting to act like a slut in front of him. Well, all for the best, really, as he'd just seen her showing just how much of a glutton she could be. That, to a narrow-minded jock like him was nothing less than completely disgusting, the biggest turn-off imaginable.

Oh well, there were cheerleaders all over the place who were, in no way, the kind of fat-asses Sarah was turning into. Despite how much she ate, despite how swollen her stomach was, Sarah REFUSED to give in and unbutton her skirt. She knew already that if she did, there'd be no turning back from that, so it was kind of a non-option.

It would be okay in the end, though, it was what, five, six hours until game time? SURELY she could fast until then, right? Even if she didn't, though, most of this would be totally digested by then! By game time, she would be as thin and svelte as. . . Well, as this morning, not like that was anything to be proud of. The bell rang and off to class she went, trying to make it through the rest of the day.

As it was game day, there was no practice, and she went home to rest up. No eating, though, couldn't do that! Well, the game didn't start until seven, it couldn't hurt to run through Macdonald's drive-through on the way home. And so what if she dug into her emergency-only candy stash, it'd all be gone before the game started, right? Well, as you might have guessed, not entirely.

As she took her place in front of the bleachers, she could feel the food churning in her gut, undigested. Every jump, she could feel it bouncing inside of her. Her skirt was still feeling a bit too tight, too, but she COULDN'T just unbutton it! She couldn't really STOP, either, what with all she'd eaten this afternoon.

Really, cheerleading had become the only time she did any kind of exercising. Well, unless you counted walking down the stairs to the kitchen to get a snack of some kind. Then, she was practically an Olympic athlete! Didn't help at times like this, though.

It only got worse at half-time. She'd digested nearly all of her afternoon indulgences, and she was starting to feel a bit peckish. She was on break, so why not make the most of it? Sure, she was still a part of the halftime show, but they were the last group to perform, so she had time to snack a bit, right? 

_"It'll all be burned off by the end of the game_," she told herself. Then again, two cheeseburgers, a super-sized coke and a regular-sized Hershey's might be a BIT more than she could get away with. . .

The half-time show was an unmitigated disaster. Entirely because of Sarah. Even the simplest little moves, like cartwheels or toe-touches were even harder than normal for Sarah, with her overfull stomach getting in the way and throwing her balance off.

At one point, she was supposed to do toe-touches in front of the rest of the squad in a pyramid. Pretty simple, she'd done it a million times, it was one of the very first things she had been taught as a cheerleader! She'd even been able to do toe-touches at the very beginning of the year!

She'd never tried with a full stomach, though. . . She wasn't expecting her weight to shift mid-jump, the landing was WAY heavier than she'd been prepared for, and her landing was far from graceful. To be more precise, she plopped down on her over-sized, well padded ass, to the crowd's shock and delight.

Even with that though, she was only embarrassing herself, not the entire squad. That is, until she tried a cartwheel. It was her attempt to recover from her failure to do a proper toe-touch, so it was going to be along the human pyramid in the background. And it was at first. Then it sort of. . . collided with the pyramid.

The girls collapsed screaming into a pile on the ground and the crowd took a collective gasp. Sarah was crushed, not by the other girls, but from what this would mean. There was no questioning it, SOMEONE in the squad was hurt, and badly. There was NO WAY they'd let Sarah stay captain after something like this, and Sarah wouldn't be able to handle it if they did. Every time she would look at the girls, she would be reminded of this mass of girls, writhing in pain from what she'd just done. She couldn't handle that kind of guilt, so if they didn't toss her off the squad, she would be handing in her resignation Monday morning.

The game itself was put on hold for fifteen minutes while everything was sorted out with the cheerleaders. Most of the squad hadn't been hurt too badly, a few pulled muscles, lots of bruises, that kind of thing, but one girl had landed awkwardly and might have broken her leg. She was taken to the hospital for x-rays.

With that news, Sarah just couldn't go on. She left halfway through the game, stopping only to tell the cheer sponsor she was quitting. She sat in her car crying for about thirty minutes, when she decided to leave.

Maybe things would seem less horrible when she left the scene of her crime? And got a few sweet things inside her belly. More than a few. This was exactly the kind of emergency she'd bought those huge chocolates for. Tonight they'd be used. But she couldn't wait until she got home, of course. It was for the better, right?

I mean, after eight pounds of pure chocolate, she'd be absolutely SICK of chocolate, and she couldn't have that happening! Besides, she needed comfort RIGHT THIS MINUTE, not in twenty minutes, when she got home. No, sooner the better. The more the better, for that matter. Well, this twenty minute drive DID have several fast-food chains along it. They had, what, a Dunkin' Donuts, a Macdonald's, AND a Dairy Queen? Everything she needed right now. Something sweet and baked, something meaty and filling, then a big, sugary dessert, all in a matter of minutes. Perfect.

Macdonald's was the closest, about five minutes away, so she set off in that direction, trying to decide what she'd order. This was the worst she'd ever felt, as best she could remember, so this was going to take a LOT of food to cover. So she decided, one value meal wasn't going to cut it here. She pulled through the drive-through as fast she could, ordering a Big Mac and a double quarter pounder. Two more stops left now, ordering more than normal. If all went to plan, that'd be a hell of a lot of food.

And for the first time that night, things DID go according to plan, to the detriment of her already rapidly widening waistline. Next came Dairy Queen, followed by Dunkin Donuts. This time, instead of just twice her normal order, she left with not just one Blizzard, not two, but THREE of those sinfully sweet sundaes. This time she took the time in the parking lot to finish all of them off because unlike hamburgers or donuts, they would be melted by the time she got home. On that note, she might as well finish the Macdonald's now.Then at Dunkin Donuts she picked up three apple cheese danishs and a half dozen assorted donuts. She could always snack a bit on the donuts during the ten minute drive she had left.

_You know, I might as well unbutton this skirt now, it's not like anyone's watching,_ she reasoned.

After she did that, suddenly the danishes and donuts she had left didn't seem like as much as it did a few minutes before. Still, no way she could finish them off tonight. Then again, after that ice cream, she didn't really NEED any more. Besides, they'd make an amazing breakfast tomorrow morning. .

In the end, she only got through about half of the danishes and donutsand never got to te chocolates, impressive in itself, considering just how amazingly much she'd already eaten that night. She dozed off that night, feeling her bulging tummy, feeling stuffed to the brim, mostly happy, but a bit regretful as she thought how she'd be tomorrow morning. Bloated like crazy, fatter than ever. If any clothes still fit, she'd be shocked.

Holy crap, tomorrow was supposed to be the first time she and her friends met together to talk about how things had gone this week, and here she was, making a total pig of herself! The way things were looking, she'd probably be the only one tomorrow who had GAINED weight!


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah Part Fifteen*

She wasn't.

See, in Sarah's mind she'd actually stayed on the bandwagon through almost the whole week! Some of her friends though. . . Well they didn't. Actually, ALL of her friends had gone off the diet pretty early on.

Julia was the first to quit, actually giving up the same day they got started, when she was unable to resist the fattening spread of food at her little cousin's birthday party. Well, she didn't really try very hard to resist. In the end, she ate more of the cake and ice cream than all her cousin's friends combined, despite the judgmental glares of her aunts and uncles.

Bri was second off, lasting all of one whole day before her mom brought home a few leftovers from work. Okay, a LOT of leftovers. And they just HAD to be some of Bri's favorite foods, didn't they? This was pretty much the first time in her life that Bri had tried to use self-control, and she failed miserably. Thursday morning rolled around, those desserts her mom had brought home were nowhere to be seen.

Megan had lasted longest aside from Sarah, but she couldn't keep control, living in a house weighed down with so incredibly much junk food, and having to live with a family that was continually chowing down in front of her, teasing her with how delicious their food was. She managed it, though. Until Thursday, that is.

If you remember, Megan had a certain weakness for fast food in general, specifically cheeseburgers and fries. Well, Thursday afternoon, her mom “didn't feel like cooking.”

Solution? Macdonald's of course! This was a weak spot for Megan, as she ALWAYS ended up eating their food until she could barely move. Well she was on a diet this time but she still couldn't resist her gluttonous nature. She ate like normal, until she couldn't move, but then made it worse, ordering several value meals to go! For later obviously, when she could walk around under her own steam.

Most families would have made a comment here, suggesting she take it easy, but Megan's family was used to seeing her make a pig out of herself, and they had learned by experience that nothing they said would make her change anything. So they watched her stuff more and more calories down her throat, slowly filling up to the max on a fairly regular basis. Friday after school, she did the exact same thing, just because she could. She was off the diet, so it's totally fine, right?

None of these girls had actually gone back onto the diet after their failures either, preferring instead to whine and complain about how hard dieting was, how amazing it had felt to just let loose and pig out and then they'd get back to stuffing their chubby cheeks with even MORE fatty foods.

None of this was done around Sarah of course; they had to keep up the dieting act around her, to make it seem like they were with her all the way on this dieting thing. They hadn't really thought about how this day, specifically, was going to work, though. I mean, they were going to be measuring themselves right out in front of her! It was going to be OBVIOUS that they'd been cheating!

They didn't know about Sarah's night binge, though. They knew from lunch yesterday that she'd gone off the diet, but surely just one day's worth of what had become regular eating to Sarah wasn't going to make THAT much of a difference, right?

Sarah, on the other hand, was experiencing the full weight of last night's decisions. And she still needed a little comforting. Hallelujah she still had six untouched pastries and donuts left, plus eight pounds of chocolate!

At this time in the morning, she wasn't thinking about what she'd be doing that day, so she was totally focused on doing what felt good at the time. Which was eating pastries, donuts and chocolate. She got through the donuts around nine, and moved over, without thinking, to a chocolate bar. She ripped it out of it's packet, stuffed it into her mouth and began munching. About a quarter of the way through, she remembered something.

_CRAP! It's measurement day and here I am, cramming my belly full of donuts and chocolate! This'll skyrocket my waist measurement, no doubt!_

She called Bri and told her she was heading over to Megan's house to get everything started. Maybe she could try and hold off the measuring for a while to give her tummy some time to digest all that food. After she polished off the few remaining pastries, of course. 

_Well, it's worth a try isn't it?_ she thought. 

She pulled on her sweatpants, a sweatshirt, and was out the door quick as she could. On the way there, she was briefly tempted to pull through Dunkin' Donuts, but felt her belly bulging out and thought better of it. Besides, she'd already eaten more donuts and pastries that morning than most women eat in a month, why would she need any more? This was why she'd gotten so fat in the first place!

She'd already eaten more calories that morning than she'd actually need for a full week, and she sure as hell wasn't going to starve herself for a full week to make up for it! She didn't even want to THINK about how many calories she'd eaten yesterday. Probably enough to last her for the next six months. Maybe more.

Today might as well be another cheat day, considering how it started off with something like 6,000 calories!

_My diet’s screwed up pretty bad already, can't do too much more damage, right?_ 

She explained all this to her friends, who hadn't been at the game the night before, so didn't know anything about the cheerleading disaster. To Sarah, talking about what she'd done last night after she'd left the game felt kind of like she was confessing to some heinous crime against humanity. To her friends though, it was a massive relief, not because of what she'd done, but because she'd admitted to it.

Now they could all tell her how they'd been making pigs of themselves almost the entire week, and that they were all probably a few inches further around than before. It was a bit of comfort to Sarah knowing she wasn't the only one to get fatter. Not too much though, since she was kind of counting on having them to lean on when the diet got hard.

She started thinking about the past. Had any of them ever actually LOST any weight on any one of their many diets? Well, there was that ONE diet Julia had been on last year, but she'd only lost four pounds and they were back with reinforcements less than a week after she quit the diet. Come to think of it, that's how ALL their diets ended over the years! With MORE fat, not less! She remembered the last time any of them had gone on a diet.

Megan. She'd been really upset because she'd hit 159 pounds. Yeah. She didn't stay that weight too long, mostly because of her failed attempt at dieting. In the month she'd been on a diet, she didn't GAIN any weight, but didn't LOSE any either. Then the day she quit, she just started eating her heart out, grabbing every bit of food she could get her hands on in an attempt to comfort herself for being an unredeemable fatty. When all that calmed down, she was all the way up to 167.

That diet went and made her eighteen pound fatter within six months. True, Megan had just gained that again in only a few days, but those were different circumstances, totally different thing entirely!

Well, all this meant was that Sarah would have to find other people to keep her to her diet. If there were any, that is. . . She wasn't the most popular girl in school these days, especially after last night's game. She didn't even want to THINK about how many enemies she'd made with that failed cartwheel. God, if anything, most of the girls would be TRYING to make her even fatter, like she really NEEDED their help! Clearly she was doing a bang-up job of _THAT_ on her own!

_Well, I guess I should just stick with this bunch. Who knows, maybe I'll be a good influence in helping THEM lose weight!_ she rationalilzed.

She'd have to think more about all that later, it was time for all of them to measure up. True, her tummy was still a bit swollen from this morning, but it wasn't TOO bad. In any case, she'd definitely be going last as she wanted to give it as much time as possible to shrink.

Julia went first this time, and man, was she showing some major size upgrades. Again, her tummy looked to have taken more of the new weight than her boobs, which was kind of ominous, don't you think? I mean the tits were the only redeeming part of getting fat! It wasn't anywhere near the level of gain that they had seen the last time they'd measured, but it was there, just barely visible.

She stripped down to her underwear and the rest of the group did likewise. More accurate measurements and all that. Julia knew her spare tire was steadily being inflated, so that was the first place she checked. Before, she had clocked in at thirty-seven inches, but it was clearly a bit more now. It had pumped up about a half an inch, and her ass had done the same. Her tits were the same as before, steady at forty-five, but now the rest of her was catching up.

Bri hadn't changed size at all, so they moved on to Megan. Megan had been the last of Sarah's friends to cave, but when she did give in, she'd more than just stopped the diet like Julia and Bri had done. No, Megan did what she normally did and tried to comfort herself over having gone off the diet. If you remember, that exact mentality was why her last diet ended up with her eighteen pounds heavier.

See. when she craved something but was on a diet, she didn't try to let go of that craving, she just stored it up until she was off the diet, then she was free to eat whatever she wanted, until she couldn't possibly eat anymore. She'd been off the diet for only two days but had somehow packed on more than Julia, who had barely started before she quit. And judging by looks, a lot more.

Julia's gut jutted out over her panties but looked solid, and her ass may have been a bit bigger, but It's not like it was that obvious. Megan was very obviously flabbier than before. Every step she took was sending shock waves resonating up and down her legs. Her gut looked softer than before, and her panties were digging into her sides ever-so-slightly, giving her a brand new muffin top.

Actually, it looked like most of the pudge was settling around her waist again. Not as obviously as before, her ass definitely was looking bigger, but there were new rolls of fat along her side now. Yeah, those definitely weren't there last time. They were small right now, but they could, and probably would, grow. Especially if she didn't get her diet under control.

On second thought, she should probably just stay off of diets in general. They always make her fat. Megan's tits were the same size, thirty-four inches, but her midsection was obviously pushing out further, a suspicion confirmed by the measuring tape. Thirty-six and a half inches. An inch and a half bigger than before.

Oh well, no need to focus on that, how much fatter was her ass now? Megan had a title to uphold as the school's officially designated fatass! Well, it seemed she wouldn't be losing THAT title as long as she kept gaining weight. Forty-seven inches. A whole 'nother inch in just the last week. Sarah would be amazed at how much food that would mean if she hadn't eaten at least that much just yesterday.

Then it was Sarah’s turn. How much fatter had yesterday made her? She knew for sure that she hadn't lost much, if any, weight from her time on the diet, so the increase had to be from yesterday, nothing else. Where had she gained though? Her ass felt a little fatter, but then it was definitely getting harder to bend in the middle! She wasn't sure which had gained the most, but she could only wish it was her ass.

_"If I can't be skinny, an hourglass figure is the second-best thing. And the way things are looking, I'll never be skinny again." _She caught herself and started saying “_No, don't think that way, I WILL be skinny soon._”

She kept repeating the last mantra over and over again in her head, almost like thinking it would make it happen.

Megan handed Sarah the tape and it was go time. She had to hear the bad news, and she knew it would be bad. Tits first, since she could tell pretty easily they hadn't changed much if at all. And they hadn't, which was bad news in Sarah's mind. She knew she'd gained weight, that was kind of obvious and inevitable considering how much she'd eaten last night, but now she had undeniable proof that NONE of that fat had gone to the one place it's socially acceptable.

Obviously, it had all gone elsewhere. Next Sarah went to see her hips measurement, praying that's where most of the weight had gone because like I said, she felt hourglass is better than anything besides thin. And there was definitely developments there. One and a half inches worth of development, to be precise.

Praying she hadn't gotten any wider at the waist, she pulled the tape around to get the news that was absolutely crushing to her. Thirty inches. Two and a half inches more than before. She looked long and hard into the mirror, trying to wrap her mind around the idea of having a thirty inch waist. God, it was less than a year ago her waist was only twenty-four inches! Thirty inches always seemed so HUGE, and now that's what she was! She officially had love-handles!

She wasn't too far off from an undeniable spare tire either. About ten pounds, I'd reckon. She tried to convince herself she was just still bloated from her breakfast, but looking in the mirror, she really couldn't believe that. She looked soft and pudgy, not bloated and bulging. Well, she was bulging, but it was very clearly fat, not food.

Well what now to do? They sure couldn't go do what they normally did to comfort themselves, that would just make things WORSE! Well, that'd never stopped them before, but this was a different kind of thing to them. Well to Megan, Sarah and Julia anyway. Bri was the same, so she just kept on snacking while the other girls were bemoaning their bloated bodies.

And she didn't stop. It got to the rest of the girls, how much Bri was enjoying her food while they were feeling miserable. Eventually, they couldn't take it anymore and they dug in with Bri, barely trying at all to restrain themselves. The food tasted good and it made them feel better, who CARED if the feeling only lasted a little while, then turned into even MORE reasons to hate their bodies? Treat the symptom, not the cause and all that.

Sarah ate more than the rest. Her hourglass was slowly slipping away, she would have to return to school on Monday a laughing stock, a new fatty to make fun of. Looked like today was turning out to be a pretty big cheat day after all! Now she didn't eat anywhere NEAR as much as the night before, she still had SOME semblance of restraint, but that really didn't mean too much.

They were in Megan's house again, and her family had somehow yet again, replenished their massive stores of calorie laden snack cakes. They weren't even reading the labels at the start. Big mistake. Megan's brother Alan was trying to bulk up for football, and he was keeping a pack of protein bars in a cupboard. There were about ten left, and the girls didn't even glance at the label. Each girl had at LEAST two, but in Megan and Sarah's case, three. And they'd never know that they'd just consumed more than 1200 calories in only about four minutes.

In total, the comforting only lasted about fifteen minutes in the end before the girls got a hold of themselves and restrained themselves. The house was still absolutely loaded with more calorie-loaded snacks, which boded badly for Megan who'd have to come back to this at the end of the day, but for the moment, they felt proud of themselves for actually holding themselves back from finishing off every item of food in the house.

Now Sarah had one day to fast, to try to look a bit thinner when she faced the judgment of the entire school.

(Continued in post 21 of this thread)


----------



## brain leech

Great story hope to see more enjoying it as it goes along.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah Part Sixteen*

For the first time in her life, Sarah actually stuck to her diet, if only for one day. All day Sunday, she managed to hold herself back from eating anything even remotely fattening. 

Monday though, you'd have been hard-pressed to note any real changes resulting from her success. She still struggled to squash her curves into her clothes and was STILL stretching the seams almost to their limits.

To say she was disheartened would be an understatement. _If starving myself doesn't help, I guess I'm just destined to be fat! I might as well just give up, won't make a difference!_ With that thought, she helped herself to the remains of the cake she'd baked for Friday. _Why not stop by Dunkin' Donuts too?_ 

On the inside, she knew how unreasonable and ridiculous that whole thing was, but it still dominated almost all of her day. _Why not pig out? It's not like I'll ever be thin again anyways_ 

For starters, she stopped by Dunkin' Donuts. Got a dozen glazed, only about half of which survived the drive all the way to school. 

The welcome to school was as cold and petrifying as she'd thought it would be, but somehow, on a full stomach, it seemed a little less so. She stopped by the vending machines in between her classes to stock up on candy bars and sodas. I mean, if she was destined to be fat the rest of her life, she might as well KEEP that full stomach. . . 

She got more than a few glares from the other cheerleaders, especially from Jade, who it turned out had NOT broken her leg, just severely sprained her ankle. Sarah was worried about just how and when Jade might exact her revenge. It wasn't a question of IF she would, Sarah knew Jade well enough to know that. Jade wasn't exactly a forgiving sort of girl.

And she knew without even listening that the whole school was talking about her. Well, I say without listening, but the fact was that she had been listening at first, but had stopped pretty quickly when she heard herself referred to as _that fat, nasty cheerleader with the massive ass._ 

Her self-esteem was low enough without that kind of humiliation. To comfort herself, she did the one thing she knew worked. She drowned herself in as much food as possible. 

Megan and Julia _tried_ to keep to a reasonable diet during lunch, but, well, with Sarah going at it top speed, their diets really didn't stand much of a chance. 

Still operating on the thought that she'd never lose any weight, Sarah abandoned any kind of restraint and, after a few minutes and praying no one would notice, she unbuttoned her jeans with no hope of getting them closed again. she thought about that and thought a few seconds. 

_Why do I even care? I mean, what's the point of pretending to still be skinny?_ It made no sense, but still, she didn't want to LOOK like such a fatass. . .

She failed at that. She was hoping no one notice her unbuttoning her pants, but they did, and that gave Jade just the opportunity she'd been waiting for. 

She wasn't confrontational about it, she didn't speak directly to Sarah, but she definitely wasn't trying to keep her opinions quiet. On the contrary, she spoke as loudly as possible, making sure Sarah could hear. 

Look at her over there! I swear she's TRYING to get as fat as possible! She was saying as loud as possible to the sympathetic crowd surrounding her. "She keeps that up, she's gonna be something like 500 pounds by the end of the year, you watch and see! 

Listening to all this hurt, but Sarah was totally powerless in this situation! She couldn't just walk up and start telling Jade off for talking about her. I mean, SHE was the reason Jade was off the cheerleading squad and hobbling around on crutches! All those people would hate her even more than they already DID! She knew how it was, she knew how much people hated her and one thing she knew for sure, and that was that she did NOT want make it worse for herself!

Jade wasn't done, albeit making her point with gross exaggertion.

You remember her last year? She was, like, the hottest chick in the school! She's a total COW now! You see her eating? I think she's had like, ten plates by now! I think she's finally given up trying to look skinny, thank Goodness. Seriously, did she think he was fooling anyone with that? 

Someone said something about what Sarah had done to her cheerleading uniform, and that started Jade off again. 

I tell you one thing, it's a good thing that bitch quit! I swear, if she stayed on, they'd need a friggin' CIRCUS tent to cover her ass by the end of the season! Jade paused while her audience laughed at that. Probably going to need one anyway, but at least she won't be on the field in it! Biggest embarrassment we probably ever had! That fatass made the whole SCHOOL look bad! And puttin' her tits out for everybody to see? What the heck was that all about? Seriously, what the heck, she honestly think that'd hide how fat she's been getting? Probably, I mean that bitch is a fatass _AND_ a dumbass!

That wasn't the end of it. Jade kept going and going and going, talking about everything Sarah had done, trying to get out of practicing cheer stunts, about how she had been telling the other girls to do exercises while she just stood around eating candy bars, about how she skipped the running after every single practice. 

Sarah was listening quietly, fighting back tears but her friends came to her rescue.

Don't worry so much, we've all been there. Megan started. Besides, you've only had two bowls of ice cream, that's not too bad. . .

Four. Sarah corrected.

Okay four, but that's still not too bad, compared to the rest of us!

Julia joined in. She's just jealous anyway. Look at her, what's she got an A-cup? She looks like a ten year old BOY!

Bri finally spoke up. Really, you're not even getting that fat! You're just getting. . . Curvier. You want to see FAT, look at the rest of us! Me and Julia are over 200 and Megan's getting' there pretty fast! (Sorry Megan, but you got to admit it's true) At least YOU'VE still got an hourglass going for you!

Yeah, but what good's THAT doing for me? I'm DISGUSTING now! I mean, I'm thinking there's not one guy in this school who who would go for a total fatass like me.

Well that's 'cause you're not LOOKING hard enough, Megan interjected. Trust me, there's PLENTY of guys checking out your ass in the halls. You just don't notice them.

That thought, and her friends' support made Sarah feel a BIT better, but it wasn't really enough. She still felt horrible. Part of it, she thought, was definitely guilt, but she couldn't shake Jade's words out her head. Why HAD she let herself get like this? The HOW wasn't in question, her stuffed belly and unbuttoned pants explained that, but _WHY?_ Why couldn't she stop herself eating like a pig? I mean YEAH, she'd always eaten like that to some extent but she couldn't deny it was worse than ever. Just in this one semester she'd gained THIRTY-TWO POUNDS, probably a few more since that weigh in, and the semester was only halfway done! 

Something have to change if she didn't want to be somewhere around 250 pounds come graduation. She'd have to get her eating under control, that was first on the list. 

_No more fast food from this point on!_ Now she thought about it, she'd probably only ever stopped by Dunkin' Donuts three times before this year. Now she couldn't go a WEEK without at least one visit? What was WRONG with her? 

This line of thinking kept her occupied all of class, but after that, she had other things to think about. First off, because she'd quit cheerleading, she was placed into a PE course. She'd never been in one of these. She had NO idea what to expect. All she knew about the course was from her friends complaints about how hard it was, how irritating, how much they hated having to take it. But sports were a required credit here so the only option they had was to skip it. Which they did on a regular basis, a fact their flabby physiques exhibited. 

Sarah's first PE class was rough right from the star, it got worse. A lot worse. Even getting DRESSED was a problem! The shorts they gave her were a little bit too small, so it took a bit of a struggle to get them over her huge hips, then she had to introduce herself to the coach. Well she didn't HAVE to, he recognized her straight off, but she was SUPPOSED to. Normally this would be no problem for her, she liked talking to new people and all, but today was not a normal day. Actually this whole YEAR wasn't shaping up to be normal. 

There was ONE benefit to this class though. She had been assigned to the same coach as Julia, so there was a silver lining, no matter how tiny. It made her feel better about her undersized gym shorts, too, watching Julia cram herself into hers, and seeing the muffin top they left. The shirt they had to wear didn't do anything to flatter her either. 

_Was it ALWAYS that tight on her?_ Couldn't have been could it? I mean it was almost skin-tight now! You could COUNT how many fat rolls she had! You could SEE her belly-button through the fabric! 

Then again, she couldn't really say anything. Her shirt was okay, if a little tight around her tits, but that was NOTHING compared to Julia. Her bra, which had looked dangerously stretched last time Sarah had seen it, was making the above-the-waist equivalent of a panty-line. Considering how tight that thing was looking, the was a bit worried. There was a definite danger of her tits popping out during class. 

Well at least the shirt wasn't low cut or anything like that, though if the creepy old man they had for a coach had his way, they probably WOULD be. Pretty much every girl in the class had some kind of undersized clothing, probably so he could get his jollies, or at least that's what most everyone figured. She had to stop herself _ No, it'll be okay, that bra will last all practice. Definitely. I'm just getting all worked up about something that won't happen. 

As long as the assignment wasn't running, Sarah figured, Julia would be okay. Even if it WAS, Sarah wasn't sure Julia could run fast enough to bounce out anyway. Then again, she'd never seen Julia run, period. Maybe she was fast and Sarah just didn't know it. She hoped not because SHE definitely wasn't fast and she'd really prefer to be running WITH someone instead of all alone. Then there was the fact that Julia wasn't even wearing any kind of sports bra. [I/]Probably because they don't MAKE them in her size. 

Well there was ONE thing Sarah knew for a fact. Julia definitely didn't LOOK fast. . .

Sarah was partially right. Julia wasn't THAT fast. She was actually faster than Sarah by a long shot, but that really wasn't saying much these days. . . Even during her thinner days Sarah had never been much of a runner. 

Julia did the nice thing and ran slowly, partially to keep Sarah company, mostly to keep her boobs secure. And for twenty minutes they ran, well, walked quickly, well, walked faster than normal, well, they tried to. At least like that there was no threat of popping out. They made their way around the basketball court twice before coach called everyone up. 

Time to change exercises. A bit worrying, but Julia was thinking positive, hoping for the best. Her hopes were crushed quickly. Julia's face fell when he got around to telling them what they'd be doing next. Jump rope. Her bra had so far succeeded in keeping her contained but this? There was no WAY she'd stay in! She wondered briefly if that's what coach was thinking, that creepy pervert. She was pretty sure he'd been watching her all class, so that wasn't too unlikely. 

There weren't enough jump ropes for everyone, so they all had to get into groups of two and take turns exercising. Sarah and Julia matched up right away, both of them knowing the horrible end this might have for Julia. Sarah volunteered to go first and tried her best to stretch out her time as long as possible. They proceeded to put this plan into action, and it was going well. Until coach noticed. He walked over and started talking to the two of them. 

Look I know you're new here, but one thing you need to know. We take turns. Watching you jump rope does Julia here no good, so hand over the jump rope. 

So she did and Julia was in the spotlight. Because of the way the coach had singled the two of then out, the whole class it seemed like, was staring at Julia intently, thinking the same thing. No way she's gonna get through this without busting out of that bra! 

Julia looked around at the group, trying to get her mind around what this could mean for her. Every girl in the room was looking at her judgmentally, every guy, lustfully. Coach didn't notice, he was too busy staring himself.

It was almost paralyzing, being on display like this. Julia realized that this was probably how Sarah had been feeling all semester long. It was weird, she realized. All semester, she and the rest of the group had been obsessed with how fat Sarah had been getting, but she'd never even considered what it was like for her on a daily basis. 

Sure, every Friday, they'd seen how she tried to make up for her tummy by playing up her boobs but this was different. This wasn't a one-time-a-week deal. She shook herself off that and back to the moment at hand. What the heck, they're going to be watching and judging no matter WHAT happens. I might as well give them SOMETHING to see. 

She felt like her bra would PROBABLY make it through this, but she definitely wasn't sure. Her boobs had fallen out of her bras plenty of times, and it didn't feel like any of those times. Her boobs were a bit too big for her bra, but it wasn't THAT much. Yeah, normal setting this would be just fine. This was not a normal setting. She'd never been hopping up and down like she was about to, in a bra this tight. DEFINITELY never done it in this public a setting. This was going to be completely new for her. And she was terrified.

With that thought, she took the gamble and jumped. Once. Then twice. She couldn't keep any kind of rhythm, but then most of the girls around her couldn't. That was a bit of comfort, but not much. She kept jumping, once, twice, three times, and so on, while her classmates stared, transfixed by this flabby woman bounced up and down, jiggling like mad.

As you would expect, the effects were most obvious in her boobs, but it wasn't JUST her tits doing the wobbling. As the class watched, her belly was scrunched up by the massive weight of her breasts coming down on it, and when she paused, the jiggling kept going, reverberating along her midsection. She was careful not to bounce TOO quickly, trying to reduce the chances of her tits breaking free of their prison, but with their size, it was looking like breaking out was more an inevitability than a possibility. Some watched hopefully, others judgmentally, but everyone watched closely.

Her bra put up a heroic fight, all the way until about twenty minutes to the end of class, but it had to happen eventually. The whole class, they'd been working their way up over the tops of the bra cups, and with one final jump, they were loose. They didn't come out of her shirt, but anyone could recognize that it happened. Most of the class saw it, especially since more than half the class was watching her closely the whole time. 

Her face turned a bright red, and she ran full-speed to the locker room, giving the boys in the gym even MORE to watch. Every step, her overly-tight gym shirt clung tight to her chest, showing every single jiggle, every single bounce as she ran. It hurt, running bra-less across the gym but she just HAD to get out of there. 

Sarah cringed at the sight, thinking about how much it would hurt HER to do that and her tits weren't NEARLY as big. She ran as quickly as possible after Julia to try and comfort her. Julia had done that for her plenty of times now, it was time to return the favor. 

When she walked in, Julia was trying, and failing, to force herself back into her clothes. She'd just managed to get her tits back into their canvas cage, but she was struggling to button her jeans. She'd had a pretty serious muffin top all day long, and now, as exhausted, sweaty and out-of-breath as she was, she just couldn't get them fastened. Sarah couldn't relate to anything else that had happened to Julia, but this was common territory. There really wasn't much she expect could offer- Julia had been dealing with these kinds of problems a lot longer, and probably knew a lot more little tricks, little secrets to help her in cramming her bloated body into old clothes. 

Already Sarah was a bit impressed that Julia had gotten as far as she had, but now, her flabby, fleshy gut was getting in the way of the button. And was it her imagination or was it already looking fatter than it did on saturday? Nah, it's only MONDAY, she can't have gained that much weight in just one day! 

Then she thought back to some of the days she'd had in the last few months. Okay, so it wasn't IMPOSSIBLE, but it was hard and took a lot of eating. She had to wonder about the same thing she'd been asking of herself all day, 

Why would she DO that to herself? She shook herself out of that quickly Okay, that's not important, back on track, FOCUS Sarah. 

Julia was still battling her button, and Sarah thought to all her recent pants problems. Julia would have already done everything she could think of, but this gave her an opening into Julia's problem, so she took it.

Try leaning back against something and trying again, that usually helps. she suggested quietly, knowing without asking that OF COURSE she had.

She was not disappointed. Do you SERIOUSLY think I haven't tried that already? That's like the OLDEST trick in the book! Just shut up okay? You don't have ANY idea how much this sucks! NOTHING is working! 

Julia sounded like she was about to cry. She took a breath then started again, I'm getting HUGE! These pants are 18s and I can't button them! My tits are pouring out the tops of an E-CUP! DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS? IT MEANS I'M TURNING INTO A COW! 

Julia couldn't hold it back any more, and finally broke down into tears. This is it. I give up. I'm just going to keep on blowing up like a blimp. No point trying to deny it anymore.

Sarah had to break in here, hearing the thoughts she'd had this morning being thrown back at her like this. Friday, she'd made enemies, but that was a different kind of horrible. That one, she couldn't really do much about, but this one; this one she could help. 

But she had to calm Julia down first. I'm just trying to help you here, okay? You need to take a second, alright? Relax. Take a deep breath okay? You need to calm yourself down a bit. All this actually proves is that you have an amazing, gigantic rack. You're not a cow, you're just one hell of a woman. Did you see how many guys were checking you out while you were jumping? Those tits are one of a kind!

Yeah but LOOK at this belly! It's getting- Julia began. 

Sarah broke in before Julia could finish her thought - 

It really isn't as bad as you think; it's all in your head. Just calm down. You couldn't see the guys checking you out while you were running, but let me tell you, there wasn't a single one looking anywhere else. I promise you, if you went out there, you could have your choice of guys, even with that tummy  which isn't as big as you think, I'm telling you! 

Everyone out there looked totally disgusted though- Julia started, before Sarah interrupted her again.

-No that was just the girls, and they're all just jealous. Heck, I'M jealous! Seriously, those things are PERFECT.

you wouldn't be if you had to deal with THIS! Julia sighed, gesturing towards her soft stomach, which was looking particularly big, as it was still a bit bloated from lunch, Tits are sexy. This. . . isn't. 

She reached for her belly and started shaking it around, jiggling to show Sarah just how fat she'd been getting. The two of them watched, transfixed as it kept wobbling for a few seconds after Julia had let go. Julia continued, How the heck am I supposed to find a guy with THIS?

There was a lull, then Sarah broke the silence. I don't know, just from the stares I saw Nathan Mills giving you, I don't think it matters too much. . .

Julia felt horrible,but she had to crack a smile at that. Yeah right, no WAY that happened! 

She didn't believe Sarah for a second, but just the thought of that made her feel a bit better. I mean, Nathan had been high on her list of hotties in the school for a long time! Not number one on campus, but yeah, definitely way up there. Number three maybe. Or four. Somewhere in the top five.

She was still upset by the whole thing, but Sarah's assurances were working. They made Julia feel a bit better about herself. Not a lot, but enough. Okay, so she was still getting fat, but the idea that at least SOME guys were liking it, even if that was a lie to make her feel better, though she really hoped it wasn't. She was pretty good at reading faces and Sarah looked honest when she said all that, so maybe, just maybe. . .

But no. No chance of that. No WAY a hot guy, no way ANY guy would EVER like a fatty like her. Then again, with tits like THESE. . . 

She grabbed hold of them and lifted them a bit, feeling their weight. They were definitely feeling heavier than she remembered. Well at least there's SOMETHING good about being over 200. . . _


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Part Seventeen*

The two girls talked briefly and left as quickly as possible. They didn't want to be caught in the locker room when the rest of the class finished, that was for sure! Julia actually left the locker room with her pants unbuttoned just to make sure they had a clean escape.

Sarah wasn't about to argue. Hey, it got them out of the last fifteen minutes of class, so she was totally fine with this. Considering how that first class had just gone, Sarah needed to find as many reasons as possible to skip gym. 

Julia was feeling a tiny bit more confident about her body now, but she was still in dire need of some old-school comforting, a la comfort food. So there was only one thing they could do, one place they HAD to stop by before they got home. Taste of China. 

Taste of China was a medium sized Chinese buffet, with one of the best chefs in a hundred miles. It was a little out of the way for both of them, but it was Julia's favorite restaurant. As it was, her self-esteem was raised up a bit after talking to Sarah, but considering where it started, wasn't too good. Solution? Food was the only antidote, so there they were, ready to gorge. They ordered thee buffet, and started gathering what they already KNEW was way too much food for any two people, even such gluttons as themselves. 

It took a while, going as fast as they could back and forth from the buffet, but they did it. They had to build up enough food to last them through this after all. I mean, before too long, they'd barely be able to make the move from their table to the serving line! Eh, three trays apiece aught to be enough, right? They started shoveling down hundreds of calories without a second thought. At the end, they leaned back satisfied, their hands resting on their bulging stomachs. Satisfied but not stuffed. They could still eat more and HEY, they hadn't had dessert yet! This was the kind of day dessert was necessity, not choice.

There was an ice cream dispenser in the corner, beside their table, and since they were basically resigning themselves to being forever fatties, why the heck not? Didn't even have to get up, thank God. Sarah wasn't even sure she COULD do that. She could however, reach the ice cream machine well enough to make an ice cream cone, so she made one. Then another. And she didn't stop for a long time. In the end, Julia had downed five ice cream cones, and Sarah, never to be outdone, had eaten seven. As a result, Sarah, unsurprisingly, found getting up out of her chair incredibly hard. Julia did too, but she'd been doing this longer, and she was both less overstuffed and more practiced at it, so she knew she could do it if she tried. She didn't, though. Even though she COULD, she sat there with Sarah for a while, to talk and maybe recover from the binging.

. And this, is exactly why we're fat. Julia said, gesturing towards her stomach. 

Well obviously, but come on. That was AMAZING.

Julia felt she had to bring Sarah down before she went too far that direction. This is true, but if we keep doing this kind of thing every day, we're gonna look like a couple of Goodyear blimps by the end of the year! 

Probably, but if I felt like this all the time, I probably wouldn't CARE! 

You don't mean that.

Alright, no I don't, but we might as well enjoy it while we're still skinny.

This surprised Julia. What the heck? Still skinny? Are you smoking something Sarah? How on EARTH am I skinny? You just saw my tits bust straight out my bra! You just watched me fighting with my, like, two week old jeans! TWO WEEKS OLD, SARAH, TWO FRIGGIN' WEEKS! And no offense, but you're not too far behind me! Look at us! We're sitting here, eating so much we can't even sit up straight!

Julia immediately felt bad after that, but she had to get it out there. She half-expected Sarah to break down crying, but Sarah just sat there quietly, no reaction visible on her face. Julia's words stung a little bit , but then, Sarah knew everything Julia had just said was true. This was her chance to say what she'd been thinking all day, and she took it. She hesitated before she started talking. Well, judging by how hard it is for either of us to lose weight, I'm thinking we're both probably the skinniest we'll ever be. She paused to get an idea Julia's reaction. She felt weird, saying this after what had just happened in the locker room. Well I probably am, I don't know about you. She finished.

She regretted it immediately after she saw the look on her friend's face. Her face showed every thought going through her head, clear as day. She wasn't upset, not really angry, but the idea that she would just be a fatty her whole life? She couldn't accept that. Not right now. Not after all that. One of them had to stand up, get something started. This was NOT okay. The idea of just giving in was tempting, but. . . No. No we are not. Sarah, we are going to lose this weight. Together. Okay, starting tomorrow morning,we're on a diet. She sounded more confident than she felt. Weren't they ON a diet?

Sarah picked up another piece of pizza and bit into it before she responded. Eating like this was fun, she didn't want to give it up QUITE this soon! I mean she wasn't even that BIG yet! She looked down at herself, and began rubbing her stomach a bit to relieve it. What do I weigh now? She question crossed her mind for a split second as she struggled to come up with some kind of reasonable excuse to put off the diet until later. Then one came to her. Well, my cousin's having a birthday party this Friday, and there is NO WAY I'm gonna miss out on some of Aunt Kelly's cake.

Well, when you think we should start? 

Sarah went quiet for a second, thinking about the question. Saturday she was going up to see her grandma, so that was off the table. And who starts things on Sundays? Only one choice. Ummmmm. . . Monday sound good to you?

Monday it is. Probably for the better anyways. I got a family reunion. I don't know if you noticed when we were clearing out my house, but my family can COOK. Not just my mom either. Your Aunt Jill? Imagine five of her, cooking like ten different things. I doubt I could go the whole weekend without going off the diet anyways. Probably going to be five pounds fatter by Monday. Okay you're right, five pounds IS an exaggeration, but I'm telling you. Not far off. 

Well, might as well get to the diet after all that. Then we won't have to deal with trying NOT to make a pig out of ourselves at these kinds of things. Sarah said, trying to rationalize making a pig out of herself at the party. I mean, why would they bring cake and ice cream if they didn't expect people to eat it? And Sarah NEVER wasted food.

Without hesitation, and secretly relieved, Julia fired back, Probably right. I don't know about you, but I just couldn't POSSIBLY say no to one of Meemaw's brownies! 

After today's gym class, Julia wanted desperately to lose some fat, but she was as resistant to dieting as ever, so any reason to put it off until later? Good. And now, if this diet never got started and they both kept getting fatter, she could always lay the blame on Sarah. She'd never do it out loud of course, after everything Sarah'd been through with cheerleading, after seeing how the whole school was treating her after Friday and ESPECIALLY now she'd gotten a small taste of how Sarah's life had been the past few weeks when she had been singled out in gym, but in the back of her mind, she could blame at least a tiny bit of her fatness on Sarah. It wasn't much but it was comfort enough.

They talked a bit longer, about how seemed like Sarah's entire family was completely ignoring just how fat she'd gotten, speculating about what Jade might be planning, complaining about Coach and how creepy he was. The conversation slowly turned to how the school was reacting to Sarah's new size, and Julia told her all about the fan club that was popping up around Sarah's newly-enlarged rear. This was the first Sarah had heard about this.

Seriously? She asked, There's a bunch of guys checking out my ass when I'm walking down the hall?

Are you kidding? You can't be serious. No way you've missed all that. Tim Lancaster? He's the worst about it. I swear that boy goes out of his way to see as much of your ass as possible!

Sarah tended to stutter a bit when she was surprised, and this counted. Disbelieving, she started babbling, Tim? Okay now your just messing with me! Tim? Oh don't. . . Don't even lie about something like that, that's just, just terrible,you know how I am! Tim was a crush Sarah'd been harboring since tenth grade, but he'd never shown interest so she'd halfway given up on him. She wanted it to be true, and she couldn't exactly see what guys were behind her when she walked down the hallway. So maybe, just maybe she's telling the truth. . .

They kept talking for about ten minutes, about guys, about food, about teachers, just about whatever came to mind until Sarah felt she'd digested enough to walk. Then they waddled to their cars and went their separate ways, both stuffed to the brim with pizza, both feeling a little better about how fat they'd both gotten over the last year, and both feeling good about their (hopefully thinner) future. 

Sarah felt particularly good about everything. Things were about to get rough. She knew it. She knew Jade, and turning the whole school against Sarah wasn't enough revenge for her. More was coming, but at least she knew she had friends to back her up. Besides, all things considered, nothing Jade could do could POSSIBLY be worse than what had just happened to Julia!


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah: Part Eighteen*

It was a stressful week for more than just Julia. As it turned out, her accident during gym on Monday was just the start of a very bad week for the girl's clothing.

Megan was the second victim. Wednesday just happened to be laundry day at her house and the only clean clothes she had left were her fat pants. Her _old_ fat pants. From when she was wearing two sizes smaller. She knew there was a risk when she pulled them out that morning, but they were her only option, so she spent about thirty minutes of her morning wriggling and squishing her very large asset into them. She didn't like it, but what choice did she have? She'd just have to deal all day with the waistband digging deep into her sides and hearing hundreds of tiny popping sounds every time she bent over.

Well, as it turned out, she didn't have to deal with it all day. Only for about five hours. 
_________

You see, Jade wasn't planning to attack Sarah directly. She had been doing loads of work in those few days to turn the student body against Sarah, and by extension, her friends. 

Megan seemed the most vulnerable of the four so they targeted her, starting Wednesday. At first, it seemed like a just a sort of general chill in the air around her. Then she overheard people making fun of her. Then they started insulting her to her face. The insults hurt, but were nothing compared to what happened next. Guys she'd never seen or talked to began to harass her, going beyond just words, pushing her into lockers, using simple, high school pranks to humiliate her even further. At first it was annoying, but she could handle it. Then it turned ugly.

On the walk between third and fourth hours, a boy walked by and knocked her books to the ground. Typical juvenile prank, nothing original about it. She bent over to pick them up, hearing the faint sounds of stitches popping, but the pants would have held together. Would have. While she was leaning over, another guy slapped her ass to see how long it would jiggle. The stitches in the back seam were already stretched tight. Too tight. Her ass jiggled like mad, and this time, the seam couldn't take it. 
________
*[*RIIIIIIIIPPP**
________

The entire crowded hallway froze for a second, everybody looking around to see what fatass ripped their pants. Once the crowd got a good look at Megan's outgrown turquoise panties, the laughter began rolling in. Megan's ass looked even huger than normal; it was hanging out the bottom of her panties and her rapidly developing cellulite was clearly out on display to dozens of judgmental high-school students.

Megan couldn't get out of there fast enough. She ran to her car as fast as she could, faster than she'd ever run in her life, making the tear bigger and bigger, but she didn't care. She just wanted to be gone, so no one could see her. She sat in the car for an hour or so, crying and trying to forget the laughing faces.

She thought back to that morning. The jeans she'd worn were actually her second choice. Her first choice was a skirt she'd bought right about the same time. Skirts had more room for her ass, so that was what she would prefer. She even got it on without too much hassle! Then she looked in the mirror. That skirt was supposed to be short when it fit, and now, when she was so much bigger, it didn't come close to covering the bottoms of her ass cheeks! Her panties were long past covering her entire ass shelf, so she would be entirely on display. 

_Like I am now_ she thought, bitterly. The jeans were uncomfortable, but they were her only choice. 

Well at least she'd been able to wiggle them over her hips, that was a relief. I guess. She could handle panty lines. They were a bit embarrassing, yeah, but she'd had worse.

_Besides_, she'd thought,_Who would even notice?_

_______


Sarah and the rest of the group didn't know about any of this until lunch when Megan didn't show up. It wasn't like Megan to miss lunch. Or any of them, really, but Megan especially. It took a while trying to find someone who would talk to any of them long enough to tell the story.

When the details were fully laid out, Julia was the first to spring into action. She knew what Megan must feel like, and this wasn't something they could ignore. Besides, what would they miss here? Gym? Ooh, what a sacrifice.

Megan was still bawling her eyes out when they found her five minutes later. She couldn't even speak at first, but after a while, she choked out 

"I'm huge"

Looking at her right then, Sarah kind of had to agree with that statement.

_No, she's one of my best friends, she's not fat!_

then,

_Oh COME *ON!* Just look at her!_

Sarah did. She looked at Megan, red faced, tears running down her cheeks, her makeup completely ruined. Then she looked at the rest of her. Megan was sitting in her car, filling her seat and pouring a little bit into the one next to her. Sitting down, her thighs spread out, and her belly was bulging out over the remains of her jeans. They were unbuttoned by now because really? why not? The damage was already done! The image placed doubts in Sarah's mind, 

_Was that scale right the other day?_ Looking at Megan, it seemed impossible. _How is this woman only 188 pounds? She looks closer to 200!
_

Megan had a point. She _was_ huge; they all knew it, but they couldn't say it. All they could do was support her. They knew how tough this must be, heck they were _all_ fatasses! Now she thought about it, Sarah was _still_ feeling five pounds heavier from comforting Julia on Monday! 

_Hey that's an idea, _she thought. _What Megan needs right now is good old-fashioned comfort food, courtesy of Mcdonald's! Oooh, maybe we can even drop by that new KFC!
_

Bri and Julia were all for it, after all, they'd missed lunch for the first time in years. Megan though, was a little hesitant. After all, she was gaining weight at a ridiculous speed. She didn't admit to the group, but Sarah's observations weren't completely wrong. She was fatter than she'd been on Saturday. That morning, after all the trouble she had with clothes, she had pulled out the scale to check herself. It was three days since the last weigh in. She was five pounds fatter. She didn't tell them; she _couldn't_ tell them, that would make it feel real. 

Sarah, Bri and Julia were hungry, though, and that wasn't changing if they hung around much longer. I mean there wasn't even a vending machine out here! The choice was made. The girls were going to leave, with or without Megan, and that settled Megan's mind. _. . . Well. . . comfort food does sound good, I suppose. . ._

(Continued in post 27 of page two of this thread)


----------



## outroducin

I LOVE THIS STORY..please keep writing :bow:


----------



## Cylon_bob

Will do! It's going to be a while though, I think.


----------



## TheOwl

Don't mind if it takes a while, if it stays this good.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah part Nineteen *

Waking up Thursday morning, Sarah felt acutely aware of just how much she’d eaten the night before. 

_Man, how can I STILL be this STUFFED?_

Glancing around the room, the question was answered. Looking around her at the empty boxes of pizza, the empty ice cream containers and dozens of crumpled wrappers, Sarah felt like she was getting fatter by the second. Looking at her friends and judging how she felt, they had most likely spent the night comforting Megan to the tune of ten, fifteen pounds apiece. Every one of them had removed or rearranged some article of clothing to continue eating, and it didn’t look like any of them were ever getting to their original state.

Bri was passed out in the middle of the floor, her hand in a family bag of Doritos, her potbelly sticking up a foot and a half in the air. It poked out over her elastic waistband and just hung there, her shirt, rolled up over her swollen stomach. Was it the fat or the food making it stick out so much, though? 

Thinking back, Sarah didn’t remember Bri taking part as much in the binges, at least not as much as she’d expected. Actually, no, she definitely ate a LOT of food, just. . . Not as much as one would expect a girl the size of Bri to eat.

Julia was curled up in the recliner, looking every one of her two hundred pounds, both her jeans and her blouse unbuttoned and unzipped, filling every spare inch of space. Laid back on the recliner, an empty Papa John’s box rested comfortably on her tummy, two hundred pounds looked to be a conservative estimate. 

Sarah took in the sight for a second. That recliner was FULL of woman. Very busty, very overfed woman.

Megan was also asleep, leaned against a coffee table, surrounded by chocolate wrappers and an empty pint of Blue Bell. She’d started off half undressed, and in the wake of the evening’s activities, shed her blouse, giving Sarah a full view of her blubbery belly. There weren’t that many fat rolls last time she’d seen Megan like this, were there? 

And were those. . . were those. . . Stretchmarks? Probably, maybe, yeah, she didn’t exactly have the best view, but everything considered, that was pretty likely. Looking at Megan’s swollen self, with her chunky tummy popped out in front, her boobs spilling out of her bra, ever-so-slightly, Sarah was brought back to wondering, was she going the same way?

I mean, it wasn’t so long ago, Megan weighed what she weighed, and they had almost the same body type. Big, BIG ass and all that. They definitely had that in common. Okay, so Sarah had more of an hourglass, but a BOTTOM-HEAVY hourglass! So she had slightly bigger tits than Megan used to have, big whoop, she was still way bigger than she wanted to be! On the note of her hourglass. . . Not looking so. . . Hourglass-y these days. . . Still crazy big ass, surprisingly big tits, but her tummy. . . Not so shockingly small nowadays. UGH, ESPECIALLY NOW! How on EARTH was she supposed to fit into. . . 

“Hey. HEY. HEY!”

“Nnnh?” The half-question-half-grunt came from the other three girls 
simultaneously as they stirred, waking up in an over-full daze.

“I just thought of something. Seriously. WAKE UP!”

“Mm’awake. Jus’ gimme a sec’” Megan said, yawning. “Wha’s happening?”

“Ugh, wake UP! Okay, so I just realized, there’s no way in Hades I’m squashing my fat ass into any of my jeans at home, ESPECIALLY not after last night, and looking at y’all, I’m PRETTY SURE that’s true for the rest of you, am I right? I’m right. So here’s what I’m thinking. School today, any of you got any big tests, and big essays due, anything like that? No? Okay, then I say we skip entirely, go up to Pinelli, get new, BIGGER clothes, relax the whole day.”

The room filled with grunting as bloated bunch as a whole tried to move to a sitting position.

“I’ve got some old pants that would probably fit you, if you want.” offered Megan.

“Yeah, sure, I’ll wear those to the mall, but no offense, Megan, but you have different taste in clothes than me. Not BAD taste, just different. Point is, I want my OWN clothes.”

Julia came to Sarah’s defense, “She’s right, there is no WAY I’m getting this totally buttoned. Not where I won’t be popping buttons, anyway, and I’d rather be busting out my clothes around strangers than people I have to interact with on a daily basis. I’ve had enough of that for one week.”

Bri agreed, “Well these pants aren’t buttoning ever again, not that it’s a big deal to me. I’ve been huge forever, I’m used to safety pins. I’d rather have fitting clothes, though. . . I’m in, let’s do it.” 

“Three against one, Meg, you’re outnumbered.”

“HEY, I never said I was AGAINST the idea, I need new clothes as much as the rest of you!” _ Maybe more. . . _

With that, the girls waddled to Julia’s little car and crammed in, Julia and Bri to the front, Sarah and Megan to the back. Given the girls’ recent swelling, it was the most comfortable seating arrangement possible, but it still had a few issues, namely the way Megan and Sarah’s thighs spread when seated. There wasn’t exactly a great deal of spare room in the back seat on the drive.

“Ugh, heh, I don’t really feel like breakfast today, what about you girls?” Julia joked.

“Or lunch. Or dinner. For the next two weeks. We’ve gotten SOOOO fat!” Sarah said. 

“CORRECTION: YOU GUYS have gotten fat. I was already there. BEAT YA!” Bri said with a smile.

For some reason Bri’s joking struck a nerve in Sarah. “Yeah, but you’re getting even BIGGER! We got bigger clothes what, a WEEK AGO?! I’m wearing Megan’s old pants, Julia’s using safety pins on her BLOUSE and Megan can’t take steps bigger than two foot forward for fear of ripping her pants!”

Quietly, Julia began, “We could start a diet, and-“

“START A DIET?!? DO YOU NOT SEE A TREND HERE WITH THE DIETS!? Remember how the LAST one started? The whole ’Let’s eat until there’s no more junk food’ thing? I gained a ton of weight STARTING THAT DIET, and HOW much did I lose?! LOOK AT ME, YOU CAN SEE HOW WELL IT WORKED!”

“You lost a little at firs—”

“NO, I _MAINTAINED. Whoopty--doo,_ I DIDN’T gain ten pounds in two days, hallelujah, let’s celebrate by eating twice my weight in ice cream, that’ll make up for my NOT making a cow of myself for a few days!”

The car went silent, the girls looking around, feeling the weight of their bellies, remembering the night before, how much they’d shoved down their throats. Now all those calorie-bombs were sitting balled up, distending their midsections, changing from tasty treats into lumps of lard spread across their bodies. 

They thought back further. There had been a lot of comforting since the start of the school year. Every one of them was suddenly intensely aware of every fat roll, every pinching piece of clothing, and there were a lot of both. Julia noticed how much her arms jiggled every time she turned the wheel; Megan could feel her supposedly “full-cover” panties creeping between her chubby cheeks; Bri could suddenly feel just how much the armrests cut into her sides. 

They realized this had become the norm, not the exception. They really were gigantic, weren’t they?

(Continued in post 30 of this thread)


----------



## brain leech

yeah there is more had to reread it again though


----------



## TheOwl

brain leech said:


> yeah there is more had to reread it again though



Surely not a bad thing rereading a story like this.


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah part twenty*


Pirelli Mall is the sixth biggest shopping center in the state. It was originally built by the Pirellis to be THE biggest, but in the last four years, it’s been beaten again and again as other cities build their own _“BIGGEST SHOPPING CENTER IN THE STATE!”_ But there’s one place Pirelli remains undefeated.

The food court. 

The Pirelli family is a large family of first-generation Italian immigrants, and as a whole, they are more concerned with comfort than fitness, especially the younger generation. When construction was announced, those who knew the family knew, without seeing the blueprints that two things for certain: a grand food court, and a terrific selection of plus sized clothing. 

The Lane Bryant in Pirelli is the largest in the state as well, and every store in the mall has signed a contract to carry the most stylish fashions in their largest plus-sizes. It was, admittedly, a bit of a drive for the girls, but with Bri, and increasingly, the rest of the gang, to shop for, Pirelli was the only real option if they wanted to look good.

First stop, the Gap. Not the trendiest of spots, but not Lane Bryant, either. No stigma attached to the Gap, and they had the size Sarah needed, 14s. _ Great, five days, one size up, this is just FANTASTIC_

Julia found herself some T-shirts and a bigger blouse. Couple of blouses, actually. Julia had a thing for them, they didn’t have the same slutty connotations as V-necks, but there was no shame in unbuttoning a few of the top buttons. And why not show off the few benefits of being a big girl?

Megan bought herself several pairs of sweatpants, explaining “I’m kinda put off wearing jeans for the moment.”

Next up, J.C. Penney’s. Jeans and sweatpants are good and all, but what Sarah and Megan really wanted were skirts. Everything covered, but there’s still plenty of room for an expansive ass, like sweatpants, minus the fatass association. Sarah still had a few at home, but they weren’t sufficient for her recent overindulgences. She didn’t even have to bend over for her cheeks to be out on display to the public, but moving up a size should make up for that, right?

HELLS YES, size 10 fits fine! Amazing how a smaller number could improve her self-image, even if it didn’t improve her outward image. It was a bit short, maybe, but at least all the important bits were covered.

Bri couldn’t find much she really liked, so she split from the group to check Lane Bryant, leaving Julia to the shirts, and Megan and Sarah to the fitting rooms to try on their finds.

“Megan? You ready, I need an opinion here!”

“One. . . Second. . . NNNH, YES, THERE WE GO!”

The door opened and the two girls looked at each other. Neither girl liked what they saw. Megan’s soft, squishy tummy was oozing out over her waistband, in a large, textbook example of a muffin top. The tank top she was wearing, an unseemly tight, black, spaghetti-string number, clung tight to every extra curve on Megan’s body. Her tits, tightly packed into her bra, starting to spill over the tops, bounced and jiggled every step she took, threatening to break free, like Julia’s, and her over-tight shirt made it all clear as day.

Sarah’s skirt fit her better, no muffin top at least. Well, barely any muffin top, anyways. And it covered everything. Sort of. That was the problem, it covered everything, but only just. And where the waistband was loose, the skirt itself. . . not so much. A trip on a rug, another two pounds, and bam, Sarah would have another embarrassing story and the pile of discarded clothes would be bigger. Her shirt wasn’t much better than Megan’s, either, not form-fitting, but not modest either. Well, maybe a BIT form-fitting, but not as clingy. Just low-cut. Not TOO low-cut, by Sarah’s standards, but by it was definitely a bit questionable.

The girls stood there awkwardly for a second, trying to piece together a nice way to say the other looked like a prostitute. Megan shifted from one foot to the other, sending a ripple across her upper body, pushing Sarah over the edge.

“Okay, I’ll start. NO.”

Megan was startled out of her thought processes, bouncing a bit, “Huh? Why not?”

“Not sure how to put this nicely, but there’s uh. . . This. . .” She reached and grabbed Megan’s side, shaking it for a second. It continued jiggling after she let go, “ popping up over the skirt. Then there’s the fact that you bounce around like a porn star every time you take a step.” _a very CHUBBY porn star. . ._ 

“I can see exactly how tight that bra is, we are stopping at Victoria’s Secret next, no question. Okay, you go.”

“Okay, uh, wow, uh. . .”

“Don’t go easy on me, I want the truth, don’t try not to hurt my feelings”

“Uh, yeah, all right, so the shirt is a little low-cut, no, WAY low-cut. But that’s up to you, the problem here is the skirt.”

“What? The skirt fits fine!”

“At the waist, maybe, but you gotta remember, you and me, we got fat asses—”

“How could I ever forget?”

“—A skirt may fit totally fine right here, but it’s how long the skirt is that’s the real important thing. A skirt can feel like it fits great, but be totally inappropriate in public. That’s where your skirt is. Turn around right quick? Ahh, yep. Nice. Dark green, very classy. Don’t have much cellulite, lucky. If I can see that now, what you think’s gonna happen come a windy day?”

“All right, all right, I get the picture, but I’m keeping the shirt.”

“And I’m keeping this one. I don’t mind showing off the girls. Distracts from the thunder thighs.”

Sarah kept quiet.
__________________________

Finished there, the three girls’ next stop was Victoria’s Secret. It was more noticeable on Julia and Megan, but Sarah also needed a new bra. She was in less danger than her friends, but saying that meant nothing, as it was more or less a miracle her friends’ breasts weren’t loose already. 

They made one hell of a sight, wearing their new purchases as they walked, or more accurately, bouncing, across the mall, Sarah in her low-cut halter top, Julia in a new blouse, and Megan in her new, already struggling tank-top. Sarah was less UN-comfortable than before, but with what felt like a million people gawking at them, she wasn’t exactly comfortable, either. 

There weren’t, of course, million people gawking, but there were definitely more than a few teenage boys watching hopefully as the three passed by. Those boys were disappointed, though, when the girls got to their destination, dignity (mostly) intact.

Sarah got another chance to marvel at how huge they’d gotten after her friends came out from being measured, minus their tops. Julia was (partially) supported by a huge, plain white bra, clearly too small to contain her massive mammaries, her blubbery belly helping to support the hefty twins. Julia’s tummy poured over her panties all around, bubbling up and popping out into a hefty spare tire. Her soft stomach hung out in front of her, flopping out over the front of her tight jeans and jiggling at the slightest provocation. 

Megan was looking a bit better off, but still, her jugs were squeezing their way over the sides of her black, lacy bra. Her matching panties were also way outclassed, no shockers there. The closest to a surprise Sarah had looking at Megan was above the waist, below the boobs. 

Megan’s tummy was looking way way, WAY bigger than Sarah remembered, was that the results of last night, or still the remains of it? Maybe a bit of both? Her suspicions from that morning were confirmed, there were definitely more fat rolls than the last time she’d seen Megan topless. There were more changes than just that, she remembered the last time, Megan’s waist still seemed pretty small, actually, her entire upper body had seemed small, even if only relatively, but now. . . Where before, she had looked “sorta soft” or “a bit big,” she now was looking just plain fat. Her bubble-butt had never been totally free from cellulite, but the dimples were taking over now. 

Looking at her friends, Sarah was reminded of exactly how much the straps on her bra were cutting in to her back fat, and thinking of the night before, she realized that, at last, she could bend in the middle. There was still some resistance, but it was of the familiar, too-much-fat variety, not the equally familiar, but much-less-comfortable, too-much-food variety. 

She looked critically at her half-clothed self in the mirror, judging herself harshly over every extra inch on her figure. She’d bought these beautiful green panties just the last time she’d been here, hadn’t she? And now she was having to pull them out of her crack just to get a good, clear view of them. . .
_________________________

And that was enough, after a few hours of shopping, the girls could walk out of the mall in comfort. No more pinching clothes, no more stomachs the size of beach balls, they were feeling good. Bri was still lagging behind, but the rest of them felt great! Of course they would, they’d just gotten unequivocal proof that least some of the fat was going to the right places. They’d all needed new bras, bringing Julia to an 40F, Sarah to a 36DD, Megan to a 34D. They headed out towards Julia’s car to wait for Bri, no hard feelings, it was a beautiful da—

“Well, would you look at that! Two blubber-butts and a tit-monster, waddling around in the wild!”

Jade. Without her posse, perhaps, but that wasn’t too much less threatening. Jade was more than a little vicious, and after the week they’d been having, they were more than a bit sensitive at the moment.

“Oh, uh, hey Jade, nice to see you’re off crutches, what are you doing here?”

“Oh, nothing much, Porky, just maintaining my girls here!” Jade unbuttoned her blouse and thrust her chest at the girls, trying to prove a point. Sarah stared for a second at the sight, Jade’s tits weren’t anywhere near as big as her own, but then, Jade actually had a thin waist and a flat stomach. More than flat, actually. Was her own stomach ever actually concave? Like ever? She couldn’t quite remember, but she doubted it. 

Jade saw how Sarah was staring and began again, waking Sarah out of her trance “Jealous, Sarah? 38C, just got fitted. And unlike you, I STILL have a waistline. Don’t even need to ask you why you’re here, you’re a bunch of hippos. Where’s your friend? The queen hippopotamus? Let me guess, couldn’t squeeze her thousands of fat rolls into the car to get here? Sent you lot along to buy her a two-man tent for her to wear? Because that’s what it takes for that disgusting blob to be decently covered.”

Julia stepped up, strangely confident “Nope.”

“Then where is she? Stuffing her face at the food court?”

“Nope.”

“Well? Where is the queen of all blob-monsters?”

“She’s right behind you.”

“Wha—” 

**POW**

Bri put her considerable weight behind her punch, knocking Jade to the ground, and Julia jumped at the opportunity. Well, more like SAT on the opportunity.

“MMPH, GOD how much do you WEIGH?! Get off, you fat heifer!”

“Nope. Apologize.”

“UGH, I’M SORRY I’M SORRY I’M SORRY JUST GET OFF ME!”

“Say &#8216;please’”

“PLEASE!”

“No. . . Say it _NICELY._”

“UGGHH, would you _please_ get off of me, you mountain of lard!?”

“One more time, WITHOUT the attitude.”

“NNNGGHH! Would you. . . _Please. . ._ get off of me. . . nnhh. . . you wonderful, not-at-all-morbidly-obese-lady?”

“You nearly lost it at the end there, but better. I’ll settle for that.” Julia stood up, much to Jade’s relief.

“SO. what are you, like 400 pounds?!”

“200, actually, now button that shirt back up, 38C really isn’t too amazingly impressive to a woman wearing a 40F.” To emphasize her point, Julia unbuttoned her top three buttons and bounced a bit, sending ripples all across her body, but most obviously through her exposed breasts. “Actually, I’m pretty sure 38C means you have the smallest tits out of all the women here right now.” 

Jade stood still a second, mesmerized by the gaping, jiggling cleavage, then started back “Only because you’re a bunch of total blimps! If you were any fatter you’d probably—”

“Do I need to sit on you again? Learn a lesson here, skinny. Never insult me or my friends. Never screw with us, never try and hurt one of our feelings, just don’t do it. You will regret it. Now move along before you annoy me again.”

Jade stormed off, red-faced, her hair a mess, muttering under her breath, buttoning her shirt back up.

Sarah bounced up to Julia, “HOLY CRAP THAT WAS AWESOME!” A worrisome thought struck her, “You think she’s going to call security?”

“Not if she knows what’s good for her. Good punch, Bri.”

“Thanks. Been building up all week long.”

“Guys, I know what I said this morning, but THIS deserves celebration. Can you say FOOD COURT?!”

“HELLS YES!”


----------



## Cylon_bob

*Sarah part 21
______________*

Friday morning, the girls woke up feeling happy, rejuvenated, and well, slightly softer than the night before.

Sarah stirred in her bed as her alarm clock began blaring Nicki Minaj, and the first thing she noticed was the trouble she had sitting up, battling against the results of the girls triumph over Jade. She grimaced, that struggle was a daily thing now. Seemed a bit worse than normal though, which, she reflected, made perfect sense, everything considered. She rubbed her still-swollen belly, trying to relieve a bit of the pressure left over from that last KFC drive-through.

Glancing in the mirror on her way to the bathroom, she saw out of the corner of her eye that she was developing a small spattering of cellulite, but didnt stop to examine it, because, I mean, close examination would make it feel, like, way too REAL. Just walking past, she could rationalize it as her imagination playing tricks on her, but she was afraid it wasnt.

Unfortunately for her figure, this newfound awareness of her growing size disappeared entirely, just as soon as she put on her new, properly-sized clothing, and with it, any hope of eating healthy for the day disappeared.

The girls all went to school expecting something to be different, for Jade to have called off their classmates, but no such luck. No one seemed to have heard about what had happened yesterday at all really; it was as if it hadnt even happened. And that made sense, didnt it? Why would Jade announce to the world that shed been sat on by one of the fat girls shed been making fun of? Now that her ankle was healed up, she had no real excuse for losing that fight, no good reason for people to sympathize with her, so why would she go around telling the story?

The school still had free reign to ridicule them, but now, dressed in well-fitting clothes, the bunch didnt make nearly as tempting targets, and with Jades recovery, and therefore recent demotion from a tragic figure, they were no more picked out then any of the other fat girls in the school. And so, with a few unimportant exceptions, the day went just fine for Sarah. Until Gym.

Actually, the trouble began BEFORE gym, at homeroom. As it was, the time had come for the schools annual fundraiser, and just what might they be doing for the fundraiser this year? Each of you will be given a box of chocolate candy, and you are all in charge of selling at least one before the end of the month, is that clear? 

With those words, Sarahs diet was doomed. 
---

Lunchtime came around, and she made a conscious decision to not get too much food. And she stuck to it! Sorta-kinda! It wasnt very much at all. . . compared to what shed BEEN eating. . . I mean, even with her fitting clothes, the memory of the morning and that momentary glance of what might have, god forbid, been CELLULITE, still firmly in her mind, eating mindlessly was a habit now. Shed had so many gigantic meals lately, her view of a normal sized meal was beginning to skew off a tad bit to the more. . . massive end of the spectrum.

In this case, her totally-reasonably-sized-and-not-at-all-huge-meal consisted of a plate and a half of shepherds pie, and then, as if the very large portions of mashed potatoes, meat, not to mention the massive amount of extra cheddar Sarah felt compelled to add, werent already doing enough damage to her healthy plans, she had to put the final nail in her diets coffin.

She opened up that box shed gotten in home room, pulled out a nice, nutty chocolate bar, and without thinking it through, chowed down on it. Then she repeated the action. She didnt think twice about it, even though she didnt have the two dollars to pay for the candy, the money was due at the end of the month, shed have it by then of course. Or her mom could just spring for it. 

Her friends werent helping of course, they were all still riding high on Jades embarrassment, and celebrating in their usual, eat-ten-thousand-calories-and-then-maybe-take-a-nap way. Watching Megan power through enough chicken dumplings to feed a medium sized family, wrapping it up with a piece of chocolate cake, Sarah had to wonder, had her friends ALWAYS been such pigs? I mean yeah, she knew for a fact that Bri was big her whole life, but did Megan eat like that before all this? Shed never really paid any attention to her friends diets before. 

But eventually lunch ended, and Sarah went from one bad situation, to an even worse one. Where her lunch dietary misstep was a personal failure, gym was a very different kind of mishap, a very public, potentially very embarrassing one. The trouble started, as you might expect, in the locker room. The ten minutes they were allowed at the start of class to change into gym clothes came and went, and the entire class left the locker room except Sarah. 

Five minutes after class had started, Sarah waddled out of the locker room in the same clothes shed been wearing all day, a slightly risqué skirt and a rather tight white tank top, a fact the coach was not about to miss.

MISS ROUPRICH, SO GLAD YOU COULD JOIN US; WHERE ARE YOUR GYM CLOTHES?

The whole gym stopped what they were doing, which was playing dodgeball, and stared as Sarah walked, red-faced, towards coach, trying to think how shed explain without embarrassing herself. Julia from the edge of the court gave her a quick, short wave, instantly understanding what Sarahs problem was.

I, uhh. . . I cant uhh. . .

SPEAK UP, MISS ROUPRICH!

Sarahs face turned a darker shade of red as she began, My shorts, sir. My shorts, uh. . . They dont fit, sir.

WELL, YOULL HAVE TO DO THIS CLASS IN YOUR SCHOOL CLOTHES, THEN WONT YOU?!

Sarah turned and walked towards the gym floor, until Coachs voice stopped her.

NO! NO GYM CLOTHES, NO GYM GAMES. LAPS. ALL CLASS, Sarahs ass in that skirt was CONTAINED, yes, but it did nothing to mask the size of it, so cruelly, coach continued, UNTIL YOU CAN FIT INTO THOSE SHORTS AGAIN, MISS ROUPRICH!

As if that were possible, Sarah thought, it took months for her ass to get this massive, and it sure as hell wasnt going back because of ONE run. This started Sarah thinking about what exactly brought her to this mortifying moment. Starting with just this situation in particular. Shed been in this gym class for one week, shed only been to two classes, and only made it through ONE of them without some incident requiring five thousand calories worth of comfort. . . Then there was the helping-Megan-feel-better  on Wednesday, and her repeat performance of eating herself immobile on Thursday. . . Then there was the fact that all at once, she realized just how big that lunch REALLY was. She could still feel it, with every step she took, weighing her down yet another few pounds. . . Oh GOD, she thought, remembering all that chocolate. 

She had to STOP eating like that. Monday, she thought, remembering that talk with Julia a few days ago. Monday, she was DONE eating like that. Not til then though, she still had to her cousins birthday tomorrow, and she knew just from that, she was GOING to be a pig. The food was without a DOUBT going to be like, mind-blowingly awesome.

They say you should never trust a skinny cook, and Sarahs Aunt Laney took that little adage to heart years ago, when she went to culinary school. Twenty five years later, that meant she suffered from a mild case of morbid obesity. Maybe not so mild. But GOD could she cook!

These are a few of the things that were running through Sarahs head as she waddled at halfway-not-really-but-it-looked-like-top speed around the gym, keeping her completely ignorant of the effect her punishment was having on the dodgeball games. Julia on the other hand, had a front row seat for a full view of what Sarah failed to feel.

Her skirt was a bit risky under ordinary, stress-free conditions. Picking up a pencil had a tendency to put her slightly-too-small, light blue formerly-full-coverage panties on display, a fact she had played around with earlier that day, feeling confident, keeping Julias comment about Tim Lancaster in mind. What all this means is that it wasnt exactly up to the task of covering Sarahs bouncy backside while she did her best running. Every step she took, the whole class was treated to a beautiful glimpse of her ballooning, bouncing backside, blossoming thunder thighs, and they could verify that that cellulite this morning, NOT a trick of the mind. She was sweating profusely, straight through her white tank top, showing to the world many eye-catching things. The way she bounced around with every stride let everyone know, her sports bra, somewhere else.

Julia, along with the male half of the class was quickly eliminated from the game as she stared, amazed by Sarahs apparent ignorance of her constant clothing malfunctions. Okay, yeah, she would have been eliminated quickly anyway, like she always was. 200 pounds of fat doesnt exactly set one up for being the most maneuverable, but at least the person might be bad at throwing.

She shook her head thinking about how many pounds it would cost her to comfort Sarah over this, how much cash it was costing her in clothes to chub up so quickly, and decided that, unless Sarah became aware of what was happening and came to her for comfort on her own, shed just let it be.
----
Sarah never knew. She was too preoccupied the whole time, thinking of how fat shed gotten and piecing together why, that she never noticed the EFFECT her newfound pounds were having on her clothes, not now they fit easily anyway, but there was one thing she had to do before she left. Get new, LARGER gym clothes.

She walked stiffly and slowly across the gym floor to the coachs office, catching coach on his way out.
----
Miss Rouprich, he said in a surprisingly quiet, non-confrontational voice, may I help you?

Sarah stuttered for a second, then Umm. . . Yeah, about the shorts. . . Could you get me the next size up, please?

Coach stared at her for a second, like he was thinking it over, then shrugged and said Sure. Dont have much choice after your display out there, now do I?

He walked off leaving a very confused Sarah behind. _Display?_

He came back a few seconds later with her new shorts, Here. Try and make these last longer than next Friday, yeah?

Sarah stayed quiet, nodded her head and walked back to the locker room to get her stuff, wondering what Coach meant. What display? 

She left the school munching on a new chocolate bar, even though at that moment, she felt like nothing less than a thousand pounds. Chocolate helped, though, GOD this was a great fundraiser. There was a bit of relief too, there was nothing left to do but to go home for the weekend, eat chocolate, and sleep. 

Unfortunately for her waistline, the drive home passed a Krispy Kreme and a Macdonalds, and in her current state of mind, donuts and Big Macs were a necessity.


----------



## Matt L.

All I can say is wow. Very impressive writing.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Hey Cylon Bob, great story, I loved reading it, but I pictured a different, more sinister, then romantic ending involving Jade and her friends. Would it be alright to add the alternate ending?


----------



## Mcb1992

Why does nobody know how bra sizes works on these sites lol


----------

